
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? - jader201
With the blessing of dang [1], I&#x27;m starting a thread to allow those looking to be hired by a company a way to communicate that to the HN community. Think of this as the inverse of the &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; monthly threads [2] -- except this is not a whoishiring sponsored or monthly thread (yet).<p>There are a couple of reasons why this thread may be valuable on HN. One, it gives those interested in looking to hire HN enthusiasts a quick view of who is looking for a job. Second, it also gives the HN community a way to give back by helping other HN members find a good fit through networking.<p>If you&#x27;re looking to be hired by a company, please use this thread to let other HN members know.<p>If you&#x27;re looking for talent, by all means, check out the candidates below and if you see a good fit, connect! <i>Please</i> no recruiters, unless specifically indicated (opt-in).<p>If you&#x27;re not hiring&#x2F;looking to be hired, take a look over the candidates below and connect with them if you&#x27;re aware of a potential fit for them.<p>Up&#x2F;Down Voting: I would propose that up&#x2F;down voting be reserved to help promote high quality submissions, and push down those clearly not putting in much effort or are off-topic. Use sparingly.<p>I am loosely proposing the following format (obviously you&#x27;re welcome to use any format you&#x27;d like):<p><pre><code>  [Location], [Remote | Relocation], [Full Time | Contract | Part Time]

  Stack: [Comma delimited list of technologies]

  Resume: [Link to resume]

  Contact: [Email address or other means of contact]

  [Brief overview, what you&#x27;re looking for in a company, etc.]
</code></pre>
Note: Do not use this thread to hold meta discussion. That belongs on the original thread [1]. This thread is reserved for posts by those looking to be hired.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7682189<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7679431
======
agentultra
Ontario, Canada; Remote/Local; Contract | Full Time | Part Time

Stack: Python, C/C++, Lisp (Common Lisp, Scheme, Clojure, Hy), OpenStack

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pazy0hnmqpj3ut/cv.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pazy0hnmqpj3ut/cv.pdf)

Contact: in cv.pdf

10 years of experience as a software developer.

I want to try something challenging; possibly breaking into the sciences. I'm
concerned about the post antibiotic future and coping with climate change
(urban planning/architecture design for extreme weather conditions, food
scarcity and agritech). I'm passionate about cellular automata,
compilers/programming-languages, and computing environments that assist and
extend our abilities and talents.

I'm presently investigating chemistry, biochem, a-chem, CA, and T.J. Hutton's
work. Developing tools around iPython or extending the idea to enable re-
producible, executable experiments. I'd be very interested in developing
compilers for scientific DSLs that output vhdl to run simulations and
experiments on FPGA hardware. Pushing the boundaries of CA, modelling
reactions, trying to tackle retro-synthesis, and simulating life; using
machine learning, sensors, and image recognition to optimize farming and
reduce/remove the need for antibiotics. Sequencing. I'm wide open to ideas and
am willing to jump in to an interesting project (want to co-found a startup?).

~~~
datacog
Are you into Data Science ? We're looking for Data guys:
[http://predikt.co](http://predikt.co) (measure your professional data from
the social web)

------
jader201
Louisville KY, Remote | Local, Full Time

Stack: C#, ASP.NET MVC, JS/jQuery, SQL Server, Entity Framework, Git, TeamCity

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jeradrose](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jeradrose)

Contact: jerad [at] jader201 [dot] com

I'm looking for a full-stack web development position. I have extensive (15
years+) experience with the MS stack and have been working with MVC since it
was introduced to the MS stack. However, I'm completely open to other stacks
if you allow me time to pick it up.

~~~
opendomain
Love to see another .NET developer on HN! The Freelancer and Hiring posts each
month usually ignore C# and ASP. Good luck! If you want to chat about .NEt,
feel fre to contact me.

~~~
rnirnber
I'm a .NET dev too...there's more of us on here than you think

~~~
restless
dito

~~~
jpgvm
Awesome to see. Windows DevOps guy here.

~~~
_superposition_
how does that work??

edit: just found
[http://www.getchef.com/solutions/windows/](http://www.getchef.com/solutions/windows/)
That'll help.

~~~
jpgvm
Currently alot of custom stuff. Mainly in .NET with hosted Powershell. Chef
also supports Windows as you found but support is abit too strong of a word
sometimes.

The reality is that Windows DevOps means rolling alot of your own and
integrating back with the System Center suite, specifically Operations Manger,
Configuration Manager and Virtual Machine Manager.

What is nice about the Windows world is most of the core services actually
have decent either fully managed (.NET) or atleast reasonable native APIs.
Powershell is also very widespread now which is quite nice to interact with
from C#/.NET.

~~~
bunkat
Wow, first time I've seen Virtual Machine Manager mentioned in the wild. I was
on the original team that built that product at Microsoft. How long I fought
for a real, native API :( Worst part was that there was a decent one hiding
beneath the PowerShell layer that was not exposed.

~~~
jpgvm
Yeah.. I am currently loading that assembly up and using it from C#.. I am not
sure of the licensing implications but it's not too bad once you wrap it abit.

VMM is actually great. As are the technologies that come with it. NVGRE and
the new multi-tenant gateway (net compartments + BGP basically) is awesome.

------
opendomain
Awesome! I have been looking forward to this thread.

Locations: Philadelphia, New York, New Jersey, Washington DC, Traveling
consultant, or Remote

Open to Full time or Contract

Stack (.NET): C# and Visual Basic, ASP.Net MVC, WebAPI, Signalr, SQL Server,
Team System, NUnit, IIS, Secure Web Services, Azure Cloud

Stack (Java): Java server pages, Spring MVC, Oracle, MySQL, Postgresql, SVN,
Jenkins, JUnit, TomCat, Apache, WebSphere

Stack (Other): GIT, OAuth, HTML5/CSS/Javascript with NodeJS and JQuery, ANY
NoSQL (I am writing THE NoSQL book), XML, OpenStack and Amazon cloud

Full Curriculum Vitae: [http://NoSQL.Com](http://NoSQL.Com)

I am looking for full-stack web development or leadership position. I have 20+
years experience and have founded my own companies - I get the job done. I
also have been a professional consultant, so I can interface with clients and
am willing to travel. Full waterfall and agile scrum master for the full
software development lifecycle

I LOVE technology and solving big problems contact Ric [at] NoSQL [dot] com

~~~
opendomain
Ok - First the good news: I was already contacted for a new position!

The bad news: Ageism is alive and well in Philadelphia. I do not mind working
with recruiters, but your requirements should NOT say you are looking for a
"20-something developer". That is discrimination. He claimed this was a
request from the client, but it is still illegal.

Also, yes I do own NoSQL.com and I love working in NoSQL, but I did not
'invent NoSQL'. No one did - it is just a marketing term that I was lucky
enough to get the domain. Please - if you are looking to hire technical
people, please at least try to understand some of the technology.

~~~
mediaman
A recruiter didn't understand the illegality of specifying an age range? Wow.

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682189)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679431)

I strongly suggest that if you contribute to this thread you should upvote the
item, otherwise it will sink without trace and your contribution lost.

------
kubrickslair
Bay Area, temporarily at home in India due to extenuating circumstances.

Available for full-time anywhere in 3-4 months. Have a US work visa for a
quick transition. Can contract till then.

Looking for Data Science/ Machine Learning/ Algorithmic Development Roles.
Recruiters welcome.

Went to a top 5 CS school, published more than half a dozen well-cited papers,
wrote production code in various roles. Created a moderately successful
startup. Work featured by major tech and general press.

Earlier related work includes recommender systems, combinatorial optimization,
question answering systems and general NLP/ AI resource and algorithm
development.

Stack: Java/C++/Objective C for production code, Python/R/Julia for scientific
computing, HTML/CSS/JS for interactive viz and misc.

Please get in touch at: dataguy1729 at gmail.com

------
tobinfricke
Anywhere☆, Full-time, On-site

PhD Experimental Physics, BS UC Berkeley EECS.

Stack: Matlab, C, C++, Python, (others as needed). (Not a web programmer.)

Resume: [http://de.linkedin.com/pub/tobin-
fricke/26/162/90a](http://de.linkedin.com/pub/tobin-fricke/26/162/90a)

Contact: fricke at gmail

Looking for something interesting involving physics, data analysis / data
science, computer science theory, functional programming, or other fun stuff.
☺

☆ California native, currently living in Germany.

~~~
DannoHung
Is finance a no-go? I know someone who might be interested, although I haven't
seen the job-specs. I'll ask them on Monday and put you in contact if you're
okay with it.

~~~
tobinfricke
Finance could definitely be interesting. Please do put us in contact if
there's possible of a match. Thanks!

------
eli_gottlieb
Haifa, Israel; Remote OR Relocation; Full Time

Stack: Unix/Linux systems programming, Scala, Coq, Lisp, Python, Matlab,
C/C++, Python, Ruby on Rails (once), kernel hacking, etc.

Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=33147086](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=33147086)
or ("eli" ++ "gottlieb" \+ '@' \+
List("g","m","a","i","l",".","c","o","m").foldRight("")((x,y) => x ++ y))

About you: You are doing something _real_ , not just another social-mobile-
local roomate's-dog-sexting app or enterprise CRUD backend. You have technical
depth and challenge coming out the wazoo. You are not merely "changing the
world", you are awkwardly avoiding the words _world domination_ in
conversation when people ask what you do. You may create or abolish entire
industries. We all have our part, and you are damn well doing yours, and you
know it.

(If the above sounds like I'm asking for only the most over-hyped
melodramatists among companies... well, think of how you write _your_ job
ads.)

About me: I started programming at age 11, wrote my own microkernel in Object
Pascal in high school, specialized in programming languages and compilers in
university, and have renewed my interest in operating systems in grad-
school... while also trying to learn automated theorem-proving, type theory,
and machine learning. I want to improve on all of these things ( _especially_
the ML); please do not be surprised if I shlep a textbook to work with me.
Outside academia, I've worked on an analytics engine, a Ruby on Rails web
application, the backend for secure file-storage in the cloud, and a handful
of open-source projects.

Currently in my MSc at the Technion, and really pining for the not-Technion
world at the moment. Hoping to finish either this semester (August) or next
(February... Technion has very weird scheduling). Feel free to pass over me if
my uncertainty about graduation date makes me useless to you, though for
something _really_ cool I might want to take leave from Technion _anyway_.

~~~
baruch
I'm working in EMC XtremIO, we do a high-performance enterprise storage which
is a hit in the All-Flash-Array world. We do it in C and it's a game-changer
in the enterprise storage world. EMC has essentially stopped saying the VMAX
is a performance tier because of us, we kicked the VMAX out of the performance
pool.

Lots and lots of interesting problems to work on. See
[http://israel.emc.com/corporate/jobs/coe/job-
offerings/xtrem...](http://israel.emc.com/corporate/jobs/coe/job-
offerings/xtremio/index.htm) for available positions and shoot me an email if
interested (email in profile).

------
yesbabyyes
Stockholm, Sweden · Remote · Contract

Stack: JavaScript, Redis, Linux, RasPI, Arduino, Lua

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/linus](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/linus)
·
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/linusthiel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/linusthiel)
· [https://github.com/linus](https://github.com/linus)

Contact: linus@bomben.se

Principled, experienced programmer searching for fun contracts. I only want to
do good, not evil. See StackOverflow/GitHub profiles for vanity points.

------
swombat
Why is this limited to developers? That's fairly silly, imho. I know we have a
lot of devs here, but we have a lot of non-devs too, and as an employer, I
don't actually want to hire any devs, but I am hiring 4 non-dev roles.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Can you specify what the 4 non-dev roles are?

~~~
swombat
1 Marketing/Community Manager, 2x Client Manager, and 1x Sales

------
cfontes
Brazil/Australia/Europe - Remote | Relocation - Full Time - Brazilian /
Italian citizen and 457 Australian visa.

Stack : 7 years on Java stack(Swing, Spring, EJB, Hibernate, Jbehave, Junit
and so on...), some skills on Javascript and very interest in Scala and
Grails.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cfontes](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cfontes)
\-
[http://au.linkedin.com/in/cristianofontes/](http://au.linkedin.com/in/cristianofontes/)

Contact: cristianofontes - google email app.

I am looking for interesting projects.

I would like to work with scala or grails on my next project but that is not a
hard dependency.

Happy with client facing technical roles and actually enjoy doing it. Willing
to travel.

------
fn
Toronto, Remote (or Toronto), Contract/Freelance

Stack: Full stack Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Heroku, AWS, Vagrant, etc.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com

I have been working with Rails for 8 years, so I know the entire stack and
ecosystem backwards and forwards (still learning every day though!), battle
scars from startups, scaling, and all.

I am looking for contract/freelance work with Rails on large or small projects
alike. In particular, I like creating MVPs and Prototypes, alone or in small
teams.

Canadian citizen and frequently work with US and other international companies
remotely.

------
zura
Georgia, Europe. Remote or periodical onsite.

Experienced C++ engineer with a diverse background, including systems
programming and rich cross-platform software development.

Interested in projects involving:

Stack: C++, C, Go (Golang), Erlang, Prolog, Haskell

Domain: Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems;
wxWidgets, Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

Contact: zura.jobs 'at gmail.com

------
izolate
London • Relocate (USA|UK dual citizen) • Full Time

Stack: Python (Flask|Pyramid|Django), JavaScript (jQuery|ko|ng|grunt|gulp),
Node.js, PHP, HTML, CSS (SASS|LESS), Database (MySQL|Mongodb), Deployment
(Git|Nginx|Apache|Ansible), Design (Illustrator|Photoshop)

Resume: [http://izolate.net/resume.pdf](http://izolate.net/resume.pdf)

Contact: yoshtalwar (gmail)

I'm self taught full stack web developer and UX designer. Hugely passionate
about the web, "openness", standards and APIs. And good design.

Culture and people matter the most to me. I want to be surrounded by
engineer's engineers. People smarter and more experienced than I. Unix geeks,
vim users, open source fanatics. Logical thinkers, tool tinkerers, beer
drinkers.

I've had the pleasure of working in such a team, but life moved on and now I
feel a deep void without that environment. If you have an engineering team
that could do with a smart full stack engineer with an aesthetic eye, who is
so very enamoured by computers and is deeply motivated to be the best he
can... please get in touch.

~~~
Skrypt
How comfortable are you in PHP and back-end roles?

------
brightsize
Location: Remote, US/Canada[with relo], Western Europe[Germany a +] Full-time
employee/freelancer, maybe founder

Stack: Scala, Java, CoffeeScript, Python, Django, Play!, Scalatra,
Postgres+PostGIS, AppEngine, some MongoDB.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson)

Contact: eric[at]planetscala[dot]net

US citizen. Primarily a back-end dev. Apart from the usual wanting-to-work-
with-cool-technology aims, I'm interested in finding (or creating) a group
that's largely free of religious orthodoxy regarding the means by which
software should be created. I'm "agile" at heart but in an agilemanifesto.org
sort of way. My experience is in startups (employee #1 a couple of times),
small companies, and freelancing, much of that being remote work. I have a
slight preference for working on projects with some socially-redeeming
characteristics.

Edit: added citizenship

------
flurdy
Location: London/Hampshire/Surrey in UK or Remote, Full Time or Contract

Stack Primary: Scala/Akka/Spray/Play/Java etc.

All about me: [http://flurdy.com](http://flurdy.com)
[https://github.com/flurdy](https://github.com/flurdy)
[http://blog.flurdy.com/2013/11/dont-hire-
me.html](http://blog.flurdy.com/2013/11/dont-hire-me.html)

Contact: [http://flurdy.com/contact](http://flurdy.com/contact)

Interested in tech lead/architect roles in a project/company doing challenging
things.

~~~
choult
[http://jobvite.com/m?3DyNogw7](http://jobvite.com/m?3DyNogw7) DataSift is
always after great engineers :)

------
abtinf
Seattle, Remote, Contract | Part Time

Stack: Go, C, D3.js

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/abtinf](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/abtinf)

Contact: abtinf@gmail.com

I taught myself to program starting around age 8 and have been doing it
professionally for 15 years. I think class and hierarchical based object
oriented programming is the devil, partly because it forces you to make key
design decisions up-front when you have the least amount of information. I am
happily employed, but I also love programming back-end systems in Go. Would be
open to paid part-time (<20hrs/wk) contracting with a focus on Go development.

------
hemezh
Bangalore, Local/Remote/Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Sass, CSS, JS, Python, Django, HTML5, C/C++

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hly3r2h1rm615pk/Hemesh.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hly3r2h1rm615pk/Hemesh.pdf)

Contact: See resume

I am a full stack web developer, currently the only developer at Flat.to
(venture-funded, now acquired), graduated from one of the top technology
universities in India. Likes to take ownership of the projects I work on. I
have done a lot of competitive programming during college. Recently found
interest in mobile game development, just launched one, working on the next
one.

------
neverminder
Location: London, Local, Full Time

Stack Primary: Scala/Play/Akka/Slick/PostgreSQL/AngularJS/Git Secondary: Java,
Python

Contact darodymas [at] gmail

Looking for: software engineer's position, preferably working with Typesafe
stack

~~~
lanna
Have you seen this post already?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679310)

~~~
neverminder
Yes, in fact the poster gave me his email couple weeks ago. Too bad he never
came back to me and I'm not in a habit of pestering people.

~~~
pea
Hey, pretty sure I did reply to your message, I just checked and the last
email I got back from you was presumably sent in error, and we didn't see the
preceding message. I'll follow up again now and happy to hear from any scala /
js / otherwise-awesome devs in LDN (leo@kivo.com).. No pester at all :)

------
Lockyy
Liverpool, England, Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Contract

Resume: [http://lockyy.com](http://lockyy.com) Github:
[http://github.com/lockyy](http://github.com/lockyy)

Contact: daniel@lockyy.com

I'm a junior Ruby on Rails developer graduating from university with a degree
in Computer Science later this month. I also have experience working on a
small team on the development of a popular medical revision website.

I'm looking to join a small team working on software that people love to use.
I pick things up fast and love to learn

------
teebot
Freelance - Brussels Belgium, Remote, Half time or Full time

I'm a full stack Web and mobile developer who loves to craft rich frontend
experiences.

Xamarin iOS / Android, C#, ASP.NET MVC, Angular, Mongo, SQL Server, Entity
Framework, HTML/CSS

Resume: [http://cozypixel.com](http://cozypixel.com)

Contact thibaut [at] cozypixel

~~~
sebgeelen
[http://www.woorank.com/en/jobs/](http://www.woorank.com/en/jobs/)

------
iwanttobehired
Pittsburgh, Local or Remote, Full Time

Stack: .Net, Ruby, JavaScript, Sql Server, MongoDb, Postgres, interested in
learning additional stacks like Go and NodeJs

Email: iwanttobehired.hn at gmail.com

Full stack developer with core experience in .Net ecosystem and willing to
stay in that stack or move to another stack in web development. 7 years of
professional programming experience.

I'm aware that not initially disclosing my identity is not going to be the
most effective. If interested, then email me and I'll provide more info.

~~~
opendomain
I can understand that you may not want your current employer to know you are
looking, but will anyone contact you without putting up your info? Perhaps you
could post your resume with your name and current position removed?

~~~
iwanttobehired
Actually, I have been contacted. If anyone interested, email me and I'll
respond promptly. No obligations or hard feelings if you aren't interesting
thereafter. I simply can't spend a lot of time on this to "sanitize" my resume
at this moment as I'm on the clock and need to be productive in my current
position. Thank you for your suggestion. Perhaps I can do so later this
evening.

------
mcbuilder
San Diego CA , Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time Stack: Haskell, C,
Python, Shell, C++ Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tristanjwebb](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tristanjwebb)
Contact: [olafthefrog `at` gmail.com] I'm pretty much programming all the time
in Haskell now adays, what can I say I really admire the language and I'm a
bit of a masochist, ahh hm I mean hard working devotee of computer science.
Spend my PhD working in Computation Neuroscience, and now I'm looking to leave
academia to join industry. I'm really a programmer at heart, always have been,
so I want to do software engineering now as a job. I'm especially interested
in scientific tooling, especially using Haskell.

I definitely know my way around a server, I'm one of the those terminal guys
who prides himself in knowing the ins and out's of Linux. I'm sure I would fit
in well with like minded folks.

My education also included a lot of statistical physics and some machine
learning. Most of my knowledge is in Spiking Neural network, and I would like
to see some of these "neuromorphic" ideas pop up in industry. Right now the
field is mostly based around the neuroscience side, but some are trying
implement robotic control systems with spiking neurons. I would like to try
and branch out to some hardware too if that is a possibility. I've been
thinking about getting into some Natural Language processing, current working
on neural simulator in Haskell as my side and part of my postdoc work project.

Not really interested in moving, but I would be able to work remote. Thanks
for looking.

------
mamby
Dakar, Senegal, Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: Web(ASP.NET: MVC, WebAPI, HTML/CSS/JS, PHP), XAML (WinRT, WPF, Windows
Phone), C#, VB, C++/CLI, Azure, i18n, UX ...

Resume: [Link to resume]

Contact: contact@mambycamara.com

7+ years in software dev.: Customs system, ...

------
mrottenkolber
Bonn, Remote, Contract

Stack: Common Lisp, Web, C, Shell, ...

Resume: [http://mr.gy/resume.html](http://mr.gy/resume.html)
[http://mr.gy/software/](http://mr.gy/software/)

Contact: mailto:service@mr.gy

I am looking for contract work, preferably for a Lisp company. Will not use
Clojure again. I am open to all sorts of work but my strength is in design,
implementation and documentation of custom software systems and tooling.

~~~
siscia
Just wondering why you won't use clojure again...

~~~
mrottenkolber
Its really awful.

------
patz
China, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: C++, C#, Scala (love & can work with), Lua, x86 Assembly,
Git/Mercurial/TFS

Resume:
[http://xinhuang.github.io/resume.pdf](http://xinhuang.github.io/resume.pdf)

Contact: patz.hwang AT gmail

Looking to work with interesting problems/people. Prefer Agile/TDD. Organize
coding dojos, favourites are Lisp & C++. Open to learn new things. Take game
dev/UI framework as side projects.

~~~
patz
I'm currently in China, but good to go to anywhere.

------
pananin
London, Remote, Full Time

Stack: .NET, C#, JS & HTML5, looking to broaden my horizons

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/philananin/8e6a404116b890a1669e](https://gist.github.com/philananin/8e6a404116b890a1669e)

Contact: phil.ananin@gmail.com

Looking for interesting problems and great colleagues, either in London or
remotely. 7+ years experience on .NET stack, would also love to branch out
into areas like Scala, Clojure etc.

------
feistyio
Brisbane, Australia | Remote | Full Time / Contract

Stack: Node.js, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, WebGL

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/pyrotechnick/d2a0d8bb825300d204bd](https://gist.github.com/pyrotechnick/d2a0d8bb825300d204bd)

Demos:
[https://youtube.com/user/pyrotechnick](https://youtube.com/user/pyrotechnick)

Contact: pyro [at] feisty [dot] io

I love pushing the envelope with JavaScript.

------
berdario
Anywhere, Relocation, preferably Full Time

Stack: Clojure, Python, I'd really like to work with Haskell... also: F#,
Java, Scala, Ruby, C

Resume: I haven't updated it in the last 9 months, but to post something
before the thread will drop out of the first page, here it is:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrkssiz1v6kw1ub/dario_bertini_cv.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrkssiz1v6kw1ub/dario_bertini_cv.pdf)

Contact: my username @ gmail.com

I'm mostly a backend-guy, but I'm open to do anything that could be useful for
the company, I care about automating things (deployment & CI) and I'd
especially like to work in a company that values functional programming...

Among my university thesis and my last contract work I've had the opportunity
to deal with legacy codebases (no tests, huge amounts of code duplication and
accidental complexity), so I won't shy away from that (as long as I'll be
allowed and given the time to gradually improve the situation), but please
keep in mind that this would be my 2nd employment (so I'm not your senior
developer with 20 y of experience)

------
ChrisNorstrom
[ _Looking to:_ ] Relocate to West Coast: Seattle, Portland, San Fran, LA,
Diego. Currently in St. Louis, Missouri.

[ _Looking for:_ ] Long Term Internship

[ _Stack:_ ] Photoshop, Illustrator, CSS, Paper

[ _Resume:_ ]
[http://www.chrisnorstrom.com/page/3/](http://www.chrisnorstrom.com/page/3/)
(starts on last page)

[ _Sites I 've Made (that are still up):_]
[http://dayonepp.com/](http://dayonepp.com/)
[http://affordabl.es/](http://affordabl.es/)
[http://timeforzen.com/](http://timeforzen.com/)
[http://residentevilradio.com/](http://residentevilradio.com/)
[http://tasck.com/2/](http://tasck.com/2/)

[ _Unfinished Alpha Prototypes (removed password so you can browse):_ ]
[http://startupcollider.com/](http://startupcollider.com/)
[http://60lbgloss.com/](http://60lbgloss.com/)

[ _Contact:_ ] Chris@NorcoPhoenix.com

[ _Needs:_ ] I've only ever done design for myself. I've got my own strange
way of doing things so I don't feel confident with my abilities in front of an
employer. I don't have work experience other than my own projects and some
freelancing and I've never used the tools and methodologies that other UX UI
designers do (other than photoshop and paper) so I'm looking for a place to
grow at. As you can tell from the little sites I've made, I don't care what it
is, world changing or not I just like designing, even the mundane and boring
parts of it.

------
istorical
Anywhere, Remote, Open to Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Ruby/Rails, PHP (have used CakePHP and Kohana), C#/ASP.NET MVC,
Java/JavaEE, love learning new stacks

Resume: [http://www.cmadams.org](http://www.cmadams.org)

Contact: chris@cmadams.org

I'm trying to figure out where to relocate to for full-time work and I'm not
really sure where I want to go (so feel free to contact me no matter where you
are). You can learn about me through my resume at
[http://www.cmadams.org](http://www.cmadams.org) but I'm a recent-ish
university CS grad, I've worked as part of a distributed team for Microsoft,
interned at a YCombinator startup (WePay) in Palo Alto, have done web
development remotely for three different clients, tried to build a startup at
an incubator (didn't work out but learned a lot), and
[http://www.istorical.com](http://www.istorical.com) is my baby/time-sink
(it's where I've learned Ruby/Rails).

------
jongold
London, UK; Remote / can come to the US for contracts; Contract/Part-time.

Stack: Design, HTML/(S)CSS/JS/Rails

Resume: [http://jon.gd](http://jon.gd)

Recent things I've made include [http://attending.io](http://attending.io)
[http://hiremyfriend.io](http://hiremyfriend.io)
[http://jongd.github.io/ohmygod/](http://jongd.github.io/ohmygod/)
[http://helpmewrite.co](http://helpmewrite.co) &
[http://listerly.co](http://listerly.co)

Contact: hn @ designedbygold.com

I'm a designer & full-stack developer; love hacking MVPs and prototyping, but
also getting really into the details and making things delightful to use.
Would consider full-time if you're amazing but I've just gone freelance so I'm
quite keen to do that for a while. Bonus points if you want me to do something
with data visualization :)

------
tombenner
San Francisco, Local, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Python, Rails, Django, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Objective-C,
Unix, bash, AWS, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Ember.js, etc

Resume: [https://github.com/tombenner](https://github.com/tombenner)

Contact: See GitHub

Experienced full-stack engineer (leaning more towards back-end than front-
end). I've been programming in various forms for ~15 years and prefer smaller
companies (roughly < 100 people, but I'm flexible) that have traction and are
solving well-defined problems. Here are some libraries I've made:

[https://github.com/tombenner/nui](https://github.com/tombenner/nui) \- Use
CSS in iOS

[https://github.com/socialpandas/sidekiq-
superworker](https://github.com/socialpandas/sidekiq-superworker) \- Create
dependency graphs of Sidekiq jobs

[https://github.com/tombenner/toro](https://github.com/tombenner/toro) \-
Concurrent, extensible job queueing with PostgreSQL

~~~
waj8792
Hey tom!

Would love to chat- shoot me an email at whostherellc@gmail.com. I've got a
great product I'm working on id like to share!

------
jesalg
Los Angeles, Remote (preferred) or Local or Hybrid, Full-time | Contract

Primary Stack: Ruby (worked with Rails and Sinatra), JavaScript MVC (worked
with AngularJS, Backbone.js, & KnockoutJS), PostgreSQL. Secondary: Python
(worked with Django), ASP.NET/C# (worked with WebForms and MVC), NodeJS
(familiar with Express) and PHP (worked with CodeIgniter, CakePHP &
LaravelPHP)

Resume: [http://jes.al/](http://jes.al/) (I can provide formal resume upon
request)

Contact: [http://goo.gl/XkWN1f](http://goo.gl/XkWN1f)

I'm a seasoned full-stack developer with a decade of experience building high
traffic websites for fortune 500 clients. Co-founded and lead engineering at a
digital agency before. Experienced in team building & technical leadership by
having been part of several start-up founding teams. Looking for a hands-on
leadership role where I get to build a tech stack and dev team from ground up.

------
mikpanko
Boston, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Python, Javascript, MATLAB, SQL, MeteorJS, Git, Balsamiq, Illustrator

Resume: [http://bit.ly/mikpanko-resume](http://bit.ly/mikpanko-resume),
[https://github.com/mikpanko](https://github.com/mikpanko)

Contact: mikpanko@gmail.com

Finishing PhD in computational neuroscience. Strong background in physics,
mathematics, machine learning, neuroscience, and programming (but not in
large-scale web-programming yet). Led several academic and client-facing
software projects, such as a social network for Russian civil activists
([http://elections.grakon.org](http://elections.grakon.org)) and a small tool
to improve English writing style ([http://www.expresso-
app.org](http://www.expresso-app.org)). Interested in technical product
management and also data science and software engineering positions.

------
manuletroll
Strasbourg, France, Remote / Relocation, Full-time or contracting

Stack: C#, ASP.NET MVC, Python, JS

Contact: manu@clementz.io

I'm looking to escape the world of ERPs. Though my day job is mostly
Microsoft-based stuff, I've done a lot of Javascript recently (with React
mostly) as well as some Python. I'm open to relaction about anywhere in
Europe.

------
datwelk
Amsterdam, Relocation, Full Time / Contract

Stack: Objective-C, C, Python, Git

Resume: [http://nl.linkedin.com/pub/damiaan-
twelker/46/196/234](http://nl.linkedin.com/pub/damiaan-twelker/46/196/234)
(standalone resume available on request)

Contact: [https://github.com/datwelk](https://github.com/datwelk)

Being a Computer Science undergrad at the University of Amsterdam, I am
looking for a full time job / internship abroad during the summer months (mid
June - end of August). I have 3.5 years of experience as an iOS developer at
multiple different companies. I am looking for a startup-like environment
where I can combine my iOS and entrepreneurial skills, and fully focus on
bringing one product to the next level.

------
alanh
San Francisco, Local, Full Time

Stack: Sass, Compass, Susy, CoffeeScript, Ruby, Rails, Python, Java, CSS,
HTML5, see résumé for more

Résumé: [http://cl.ly/2q253s2z3f06](http://cl.ly/2q253s2z3f06) (Recruiting
agencies: Please do NOT add me to your system)

Contact: [https://alanhogan.com/contact?from=hn-
ww2bh](https://alanhogan.com/contact?from=hn-ww2bh)

I’m full-stack capable and prefer to focus on the front-end. I can function as
a designer as well, and perform user testing & other research. Lots of
experience at early start-ups. Take a large amount of ownership of the
products I work on. Notable projects incl. taking IFTTT.com responsive and
implementing the web views in IFTTT’s hybrid iOS app (an Apple award winner).

------
vonmoltke
Location: Dallas, TX | remote, local, or relocate to [Austin/Houston/San
Antonio, TX - anywhere in Florida - Chicago, IL - DC metro - Research
Triangle, NC - Seattle, WA - Boston, MA] | full-time, contract (for the right
opportunity)

Stack: C, Java, Python, Matlab, bash

Stack [rusty]: Perl, Fortran, C++, Verilog

Non-stack: electronics troubleshooting, electronics test, requirements
analysis, design or experiments, manufacturing support, real-time software,
digital signal processing, systems engineering[1], natural language processing

Resume: [http://wmkrug.com/krug-resume.pdf](http://wmkrug.com/krug-resume.pdf)

Contact: see resume

I'm in the "sniffing around" stage. I would like to get back to hardware-
focused development, but I am still exploring my options. I figure this is a
good way to find out who might be interested in my skillset for that type of
work. Ideally, I would like to work on firmware and FPGA development, ASIC
V&V, "big" or "little" embedded, or something similar. I'm open to any type of
company; I mainly want good tools, flexible scheduling, a quiet environment,
and no government contracting/security bullshit (after 12 years I'm tired of
it).

I have a variety of experience acquired on my slightly winding career. I like
variety and being a multidisciplined engineer. In addition to the electrical,
systems, and software engineering experience I have some basic-level
mechanical engineering knowledge.

[1] This requires explanation. My experience is in systems engineering by the
INCOSE definition[2], not IT systems engineering. Adding to the title/skill
confusion, I'm a decent sysadmin and know my way around Linux. I am not, IMO,
good enough to get paid to be a sysadmin/devops/IT systems engineer. I don't
really have a desire to be, either.

[2]
[http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx](http://www.incose.org/practice/whatissystemseng.aspx)

------
Supermighty
Location: Louisville, KY, USA | Local, Remote | Full Time

Stack: PHP, HTML/CSS Frontend, Go or Golang, Wordpress, Apache, Vim

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/supermighty](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/supermighty)

Blog: [https://walledcity.com/supermighty](https://walledcity.com/supermighty)

Contact: supermighty [a) walledcity com

I want to work with people smarter than I am. I'm looking to take my skills
and learning to the next level. I want to work creating and developing
products, SaaS and such. I like thinking about user experience and how it
affects product design. I think holistically about the projects I work on, how
everything is tied to, and influenced by, everything else.

~~~
Skrypt
How comfortable are you with PHP, full stack roles?

Is relocation something you would consider?

------
jbverschoor
Amsterdam, Remote | Relocation maybe, Contract | Part Time

Stack: Rails, Java, Postgres, Mongo, debian, dev + devops. Also, but lesser:
Android + iPhone.

Resume: have to create :-)

Contact: my username at gmail

Looking for either leadership role or fullstack devops. Founded two companies,
of which one failed. The other one is ramen profitable. I do what what it
takes to get stuff done. Broad knowledge of various technologies. 15 years
work exp. Started programming almost 25 years ago. At this moment I can use
some extra revenue to put in my current company, some diversity and more
contacts. History: Employee for 6 years, than 6 years freelancing, and now
about 3 / 3.5 years working on my own stuff. Had employees and other people
working for me.

------
lordsheepy
Seattle, WA. Willing to relocate anywhere on the west coast, Fulltime

Stack: Python, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByKZDiwlLyrpeXFDMmh6cFNvU28...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByKZDiwlLyrpeXFDMmh6cFNvU28/edit?usp=sharing)

contact: stephen [dot] babineau [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for a Jr DevOps or Jr Developer position. I went from no coding
experience to deploying my first django app in 3 days in order to apply to a
coding bootcamp. I graduated from Codefellows Python course a month ago and
have been continuing at 8-10 hours of coding a day. So while I am less
experienced, I would fit in great with a company that values that kind of
growth.

------
xutopia
Montreal, Remote, Contract|Part Time

Stack: Rails _Full Stack_ (8 years), Javascript(15 years), CoffeeScript, UX.

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7974304/gary_haran_resum...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7974304/gary_haran_resume.pdf)

Contact: gary.haran@gmail.com

I specialize in getting an idea off the ground. I've founded and sold a
startup within 7 months and sold multiple small side projects. I find
inception of a startup to me way more interesting than scaling an
infrastructure. My ideal contract would be to build version 1.0 and
determining product market fit. Willing to listen to "idea" people if they're
funded.

------
anoonmoose
Connecticut. Willing to go to NY, MA, RI. Full time.

Stack: LabVIEW, Ultiboard, MultiSim. Agilent, Keithley, NI. I also know
C#/PowerShell/.NET, Ruby, have familiarity with C/C++/Java, and I've worked
many an IT gig.

Resume: Not bothering since I'm not expecting any real interest in a hardware
guy like me. CompE degree, couple years of work experience.

Contact: nicholas.tuzzio@gmail.com

Overview: I'm a hardware guy who can write code. I design custom hardware and
use off-the-shelf test equipment to test complex devices. Best use for me
might be rapid hardware prototyping and development.

Shoot me an email for a resume if you're interested in that kinda guy.

------
roscoebeezie
Atlanta GA, Relocation, Full Time/contract

Experiance:Python, R

Contact:Roscoe1245 [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a senior in college looking for an internship or job related to data
science during the summer. I have some R and Python experience, but not much
outside of school.

------
basseq
Location: Washington, DC / N. Virginia, Local Only, Full Time Only,
Commercial/Nonprofit Focus (not Federal Gov.)

Resume: Upon request

Contact: See Profile

Not a developer. Seeking business development, strategy, operations role.
Technology background (CS degree from a top-tier public university; Python,
Java, PHP, SQL, JS, HTML, CSS experience; product/project management;
enterprise lifecycle). 6+ years internal and client-facing management
consulting experience in strategic planning, business case development, market
research, pro formas, process, training, sales, proposals, etc. Used to
leading small teams with visibility to sr. leadership.

------
TamDenholm
UK, Remote or onsite anywhere in the UK, Contract & Freelance

Stack: LAMP, HTML5, CSS3, JS, etc Standard front and backend PHP technologies,
experience in various CMS's & Framewprks like Wordpress, Code Igniter, Kohana,
Laravel, etc.

Resume: TamDenholm.com and Google Doc:
﻿﻿﻿﻿[http://bit.ly/1hk38ge](http://bit.ly/1hk38ge)

Contact: contact@tamdenholm.com

Looking for a contract or freelance work anywhere in the UK. I'm self taught,
been doing this coming on for 10 years and also have a decent knowledge in
(UK) business too. Worked for the likes of the BBC, TripAdvisor, Bentley,
Mercedes, Blackberry, HP and more.

------
pattle
London UK, Remote, Full Time / Contract

Stack: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Node.js

Resume: www.chrispattle.com#cv

Contact: chris.pattle@gmail.com

I'm looking for a remote front end development position. I'm happy to do
backend as well but looking for a primarily front end role.

------
abelsson
Location: Scandinavia, willing to relocate to English speaking countries. Full
time, no remote unless you have something exceptionally interesting.

Stack: C, C++, Python, Assembly, JIT compilation, Optimization, Drivers, CPU
architecture, Embedded, Linux. Prefer low level, but enjoy web and app work as
subtasks of larger project.

Contact: hn username at gmail.

I drive change. I can design, implement and get a team working together to
navigate the journey from idea to working, shipping product. I tend towards a
hands on architect type of role. I'm looking for a company with minimal
bureaucracy, with responsibility for technical solutions.

------
4ad
Location: Remote, Full Time | Contract

Stack: C, Go, Assembly, Kernel, Drivers, Filesystems, Embedded

Contact: search for aram in the Go AUTHORS file

I'm looking for a company with minimal bureaucracy, no bullshit, with
extremely flexible vacation policy, where I have responsibility for technical
solutions and where I can do either kernel development (Solaris, BSD, Linux)
or interesting Go development (read: no web apps).

I can do and kind of kernel development, like porting kernels to new platforms
(like ARM64), writing embedded kernels for microcontrollers, writing drivers
and filesystems, etc. I can also port Go to any operating system or
architecture.

------
balazsbela
Anywhere in Sweden or Norway | Relocation | Full Time

Stack: Embedded Linux, Qt, C/C++

Resume:[http://linkedin.com/in/balazsbela](http://linkedin.com/in/balazsbela)
| [https://github.com/balazsbela](https://github.com/balazsbela) |
balazsbela.blogspot.com Contact: balazsbela [at] gmail [dot] com

C++ Developer working on applications for various ARM devices, looking to move
to Norway or Sweden. Also did webdevelopment in the past: java (spring),
angular, jquery. I specialise on Qt, but I'm open to any modern C++ based
project.

------
akbarnama
Mumbai, Remote, Full Time(priority)/Contract/Part Time

Stack - Python, Django, Jquery, PostgreSQL, Git

Resume -
[http://linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

[http://github.com/vishalsodani](http://github.com/vishalsodani)

[http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Contact - vishalsodani@gmail.com

I love solving problems using technology. I would love to work for a company
involved in education or health domain. I am open to learning new technology.

------
dlitvakb
Buenos Aires, Argentina - Remote - Full Time

Stack: Python, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS,
Linux, OS X, Bash

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-litvak-
bruno/3b/220/427/en](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-litvak-
bruno/3b/220/427/en) \-
[https://github.com/dlitvakb](https://github.com/dlitvakb)

Contact: david [dot] litvakb [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for an engaging company that is looking to improve and has a team
that is constantly pushing forward to be better

------
rattray
Location: Southeast Asia, Remote, Contract

Stack (Experience): Python (Django, Flask, PyQt), CoffeeScript (Angular,
jQuery), Design (HTML5/CSS), Ops (Docker/Nginx/AWS).

Stack (Interest): Go, iOS, Android, more Python (Pandas/Scipy/SQLAlchemy),
Julia, SQL, Reactjs.

Resume: resume.alexrattray.com

Contact: rattray.alex@gmail.com

Recent Wharton grad, entrepreneur (just closed emeraldexam.com). Self-taught
programmer & designer. Affinity for rapid prototyping and analytical work.
Will be traveling in South and SE Asia for the next year, spending my workweek
contracting and the rest of my time exploring.

------
gmorgens
Toronto, Canada (Remote or local) - 4 month Internship

Stack: Javascript, Python, Racket, C, MATLAB, Photoshop, HTML5/CSS3, willing
to learn whatever necessary

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dz8nhqq6nmwsnt/Resume.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dz8nhqq6nmwsnt/Resume.docx)

Contact: gab.morgenshtern@gmail.com

First year, University of Waterloo Biotech major. Motivated, hardworking,
would love to do something science (molecular biology or
biochemistry)/research related. Experience in design, data analysis,
functional and imperative programming.

------
carloc
Munich, Germany. Full Time or Part Time. Local or telecommute.

Stack: PHP,Python,MySQL; Bash,Nginx,Various Linuxes,Cygwin;
Java,C++/wxWidgets; Common Lisp

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1kBkwRo](http://bit.ly/1kBkwRo)

Stack Overflow: [http://bit.ly/1i66J10](http://bit.ly/1i66J10)

DevOps engineer. Looking for a freemium-based linuxy telecommute-friendly
consumer-facing company with a heart, intent on world domination in their
niche. Will observe, ask, analyze, empathize, cross-link, compare, select,
build, harden and deploy.

------
chilicuil
Mexico, Remote, Full time or contract

Stack: elastix, nagios, snmp, smokeping, proxmox, vagrant, shell, python,
ansible scripting, logstash, software packaging (deb,rpm)

Resume: [http://javier.io/cv/en](http://javier.io/cv/en)

Contact: echo m+javier-io | tr '+' '@' | tr '-' '.'

Culture and people matter the most to me. I want to be surrounded by smarter
and more experienced engineers than I. Unix geeks, vim users, open source
fanatics. Logical thinkers, tool tinkerers. I think I can help most in a
DevOps position.

------
m0dE
Wainwright, Alberta, willing to relocated/remote, Full-time/Part-time/Contract

stack/tech: LAMP, HTML, CSS, Java

resume: [http://www.jaeyun.ca](http://www.jaeyun.ca)

email: jaeyun@gmail.com

biggest achievement: I built a professional hotel software from scratch. It is
praised among a few hotel owners. See:
[http://www.innGrid.net](http://www.innGrid.net) \- I did both frontend &
backend. Implemented continuous integration: github -> codeship.io (w/
selenium webdriver) -> pagodabox

~~~
goodcanadian
Downright shocked to see my home town mentioned here!

------
Inversechi
Location: Berlin, Germany ☆ Full Time

Stack: Android/Java/SQLite/TFS ☆ PHP/mySQL/git ☆ ASP.NET/C#/MS-SQL ☆
JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3/RDFa

Resume:
[http://malachisoord.com/static/doc/CV_Malachi_Soord.pdf](http://malachisoord.com/static/doc/CV_Malachi_Soord.pdf)

Contact: me@malachisoord.com

Recently moved to Germany from the UK and am looking to get involved in the
tech scene in Berlin. Interested in joining a small/medium sized company
involving something web/mobile related.

------
DTanner
Ottawa Canada, Remote, Contract (Part-time or full-time)

Stack: Android, C++, Java, OpenGL, Real-time audio

Resume: www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=15640009

Contact: dougtanner (at) gmail.com

I'm currently finishing up a live wallpaper for Android and after that I'll be
looking for remote contract work. I'm an ex-Activision-games-programmer
currently specializing in C++ based Android apps. I have years of experience
with 3D graphics and real-time audio programming.

If you need something fast and memory-efficient done on Android (or
Windows/Console), I'm your man.

------
dario_nord
Brescia Italy, Relocation, Full Time/contract/part time Experiance: iPhone and
Android development, C++, Javascript, Java, Python, C#, PDDL, SQL, PHP, Lua.
Contact: pellegrini.dario.1303 [at] gmail [dot] com I'm a senior in college
looking for an internship or job related to application development during the
summer. I have experienced in Android and iPhone programming in my spare time
outside school. I developed in Java, C++, Javascript and the other languages
in school for many courses.

------
braydenm
San Francisco Bay Area, Full Time. I've moved to the Bay from Australia in
March.

Stack: Python, R, C, SQL, Excel, VBA, Matlab, [other: learns fast]

Resume + Contact: [https://brayden-mclean.squarespace.com/s/braydenmclean-
resum...](https://brayden-mclean.squarespace.com/s/braydenmclean-resume-
base-20140426.pdf)

I'm a data analyst with a background in mechanical engineering. I've worked
extensively in the transport sector, but I'm really passionate about startups
and want exposure to product teams. As long as you are trying to optimize at
least one part of the world, I'm in. [Optimizing the whole world comes later,
and, hey, we all need to start somewhere.]

You need someone who: Takes effectiveness seriously (I founded and scaled two
meetup groups on this topic); updates models and frameworks frequently and
dodges cognitive biases like a boss; types colemak; is driven by long term
benevolent goals to drive humanity forward. I'm also pretty well networked for
a new arrival and will invite everyone to the meetups I'll be cohosting.

You have: A team working on a cool technical solution to at least one problem
facing humanity; the patience to sponsor my E3 visa application and wait the
3-4 weeks it takes before I can start work.

Keywords: AI, wearables, transport, bayesian statistics, instrumental
rationality

------
twistedpair
Boston proper, can commute - Full Time

Skills: most of them, see LI. Java and everything it touches, the "cloud", and
database and all the major vendors.

Me: I love complicated things, problems, and programming. My work is from the
frontend to the backend and everything in between, though I much prefer
backend Java cutpoints over CSS hacks any day.

I started making websites when I was 10 and have learned a lot in the
intervening decades. Last six years spent in enterprise web application
development for various big companies. Looking to breakout and get on with the
startup scene. I'm an engineer (think lasers) by training, so I'm quite handy
with numerical computation/simulation and fancy something far more challenging
than financial equity applications. Frankly, my current work is underwhelming
and I welcome a challenge. Currently I challenge myself on weekend projects,
but weekdays would be even better!

Let me know what you've got. Also a fan of OSS and have a few projects out
there. Totally keen on anyone else local with a passion for OSS that wants to
collaborate.

Contact: "joe"+String.fromCharCode(64)+"run"+"partner"+".com"

[https://github.com/twistedpair](https://github.com/twistedpair)

[https://linkedin.com/in/josephlust](https://linkedin.com/in/josephlust)

P.S. To recruiters with a position "perfect for me," I'm not a .Net dev. ;)

~~~
brickley333
I have a PERFECT .net position for you.....ha!

I really like your finance background and work you've done in Java. I'm
working on a few sw dev roles right now if you want to talk. Give me a ring @
857-250-0335.

------
aurelien
Propriano, Corsica, France, Remote, Full or Part time Contract Resume:
[http://www.hackers-lab.org](http://www.hackers-lab.org) // Contact:
aurelien@hackers.camp I am Junior in mechatronics, middle senior on Debian GNU
/ Linux Remote System Administration with experience on 10 servers and 2000
professional services. Interested to works with a team on a robotic project
for space, marine or earth area / experimentation.

------
Inviz
Yaroslaff Fedin, [http://github.com/inviz](http://github.com/inviz)

Indonesia, Bali [Remote!] Full Time/Part Time/Contract

Stack: JS, CSS, Ruby, PHP

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/Inviz/b9fe5778bf656e0d2f98](https://gist.github.com/Inviz/b9fe5778bf656e0d2f98)

Contact: invizko@gmail.com

A frontend-focused Full stack developer. Looking for remote work. Not your
ordinary Joe, a skillful rapid developer with attention to detail. 9 years of
experience of remote work.

------
jrlocke
Boston/NYC (willing to relocate) Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: iOS, Obj C, C, C++, Parse

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lo5bt1n7jyik0vh/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lo5bt1n7jyik0vh/Resume.pdf)

Contact: julian.r.locke@gmail.com

Me: Very recently graduated computer science minor at Tufts (philosophy
major). I'm completing my first iPhone app, an intentionally simple
navigational assistant, Polo (see it here:
[https://github.com/mbrenman/PoloApp](https://github.com/mbrenman/PoloApp)).
Currently, I'm building my iOS chops and moving into the tech world after many
internships in advertising. I'm looking for a job where I can continue this
transition, preferably in the iOS ecosystem. I've spent time in visible roles
at competitive ad agencies, I am highly dependable. In my spare time I tinker
with hi-fi amps and speakers, grow bonsai, play and write for the piano, and
mine BTC.

You: Looking for a high-ceiling, malleable, knowledge-thristy junior iOS
developer. You're looking for a tech-minded junior project manager or a junior
marketer or ad ops associate. You want someone with a track record of putting
in the hours, rising to the challenge, and doing whatever it takes.

~~~
Skrypt
Hey Julian I'd be interested to have a chat about your app.

~~~
jrlocke
Absolutely, how can I reach you?

------
jnotarstefano
Pisa (Italy), Remote, Internship

Stack: Ruby, Rails, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, D3.js, Git

Resume:
[https://github.com/jacquerie/cv/blob/master/cv_eng.pdf?raw=t...](https://github.com/jacquerie/cv/blob/master/cv_eng.pdf?raw=true)

Contact: jacopo.notarstefano [at] gmail.com

I am in my last year of my Master's Degree in Computer Science at the
University of Pisa. I'm looking for a remote internship this summer on ANY
technology, not just the ones I listed.

------
fennecfoxen
FOR HIRE: One programmer, US citizen, looking for work IN EUROPE ONLY (ideally
London or Berlin). Full-time or contract, on-site. Recruiters welcome. Visas
to work NOT included, and only English language. (Sorry. Programmer is working
on it.)

Full-stack, but stronger on the backend: Ruby (Rails optional) and Perl,
sometimes Node.js. Favors Ember (for web-app-like UIs), appreciates Angular,
can wire other things together in a pinch. Can design, build and consume
service-oriented REST architectures, hybrid cloud/appliance or cloud/mobile
architectures, embedded-system/cloud architectures, or simpler stacks (e.g.
network appliance with a web console). Can program or debug C and Java as
necessary, and maybe C++.

Includes NoSQL experience (Apache Cassandra) including design and maintenance
and particular experience decoding, receiving, processing and storing event
streams into flexible management/reporting systems. Can do his own devops
tasks with Puppet but does not have extensive experience organizing very large
heterogenous clusters or anything.

TDD/Agile included, including Kanban/XP/Scrum exposure. Extensive experience
pair programming and refactoring.

Hobbies include 2D printing (stone lithography, etc.)

Full resume available upon request. Contact: gmail user 'fennec'

------
nptime
Denver, CO , Remote / Local, Contract

Stack: Digital / Analog Electronics, PCB, FPGA, uP, SoC, C/C++, LAMP, open
source CMS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0i9_ZoFPAv6anVKV3c5VkFKNFE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0i9_ZoFPAv6anVKV3c5VkFKNFE/)

Contact: see resume

I'm a successful bootstrap entrepreneur looking for short term contracting
work to help provide seed capital for another start-up. I have a degree in
electrical engineering and 10 years experience designing electronics and
writing firmware. I have about 5 years experience in full stack web
development though my "full stack" experience is better described as Linux
SysAdmin or DevOps securing and optimizing LAMP stacks and integrating /
hacking open source web apps and CMS with as little coding as possible.

Ideally I'm looking for companies with significant 3-12 month projects in the
next year, but I am willing to work shorter durations down to a minimum of
about 1 month. Part time contracts are also preferable, though I can swing
full time contracts. Also, I would like a company that understands I have
another business to run and that by also working for them I will probably be
working about 60 hours per week if their work is full time.

------
gresrun
Tampa FL · Local | Remote · Full Time | Contract

Stack: Java (10 yrs), iOS (4 yrs), Android (2 yrs), Redis

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/greghaines](https://www.linkedin.com/in/greghaines)
| [https://github.com/gresrun](https://github.com/gresrun)

Contact: greg AT greghaines DOT net

Experienced developer that prefers small, focused teams is looking to overcome
interesting technical challenges to bring great products to fruition.

------
asalkey
Location: Seattle, WA

Stack: Python,PHP,Java, Rails , HTML,CSS, JavaScript

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/asalkey/

Contact: andreasalkey@gmail.com

I am a web dev that would like to get into testing. Either mobile or web
testing.

------
ejstronge
Boston, NYC, Remote, Full-time/Contract/Part-time

Stack: Python, R, Javascript/Node, shell, git, some Java, some C

Contact: username at gmail

My background is in biology though I've completed various programming projects
through the years. I'd love to keep working with a mix of non-technical and
technical stakeholders as I do in my current role but am open to applying my
expertise elsewhere. I'm hoping to update this page with project links in the
next week.

------
speeder
Currently in São Paulo, Brazil, Remote and Relocation, accepting Full Time and
Contracts

Stack: Lua, C, C++, Obj-C, Android Java, many other languages with many
paradigms (including Functional, OOP, Procedural...)

Short Resume: [http://coderofworlds.com/short-
resume/](http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/)

Contact: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

I am CTO and Tech-Cofounder of a mobile games startup, I am willing to do
contracts, or quit the startup entirely if the offer is good enough.

Although I have a obvious focus in games (including a Game Design degree), I
love hacking in general (for example I helped my dad design a wheel balancer,
and using skills learned with that I made my own arcade game, including
cabinet and electronics) and worked in non-games jobs in the past (for
example, designed OCR and error correction to read numbers from a SMS received
on very low-end mobile phones).

My main strength is learn whatever weird stuff you need learned fast and then
use it to do whatever is needed (thus why the lots of languages and APIs on my
resume... but I can say that I am master of C and Lua, because I love those
two languages in particular, to the point of teaching them in conferences,
workshops and tech schools).

------
jerrya
Phoenix or anywhere, Remote & Relocation, Full-time / part time / contract

Stack: C/C++, LISP

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jerryasher/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jerryasher/)

Contact: jerryasher at gmail

20+ years of experience in C/C++, Linux development for embedded systems,
enterprise systems, distributed systems. Some experience with Python, and
JavaScript. And fwiw, I am really looking to move back to a coastal city.

------
nelsondooley
Atlanta GA or remote, Full Time/Contract Stack: HTML,CSS,JS/jQuery,PHP, Adobe
Suite Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/jakenelsondooley/ Contact:
info[at]jakenelsondooley[dot]com I'm a creative technologist with 8 years
experience in design (motion graphics, animation, web) and 7 years experience
front-end development. Looking for a modern company that has a positive
mission, where I can help move the needle.

------
bytK7
Portland, OR, Local, Full Time | Part Time

Stack: Python

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qbjkk9yxglf1t1/jarrettkeifer.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qbjkk9yxglf1t1/jarrettkeifer.pdf)

Contact: jkeifer0 (gmail)

I am currently working on a masters in geography with an emphasis in
GIS/remote sensing, but through my work I have come to learn I have a love for
programming and development. I want to pursue a second masters in computer
science, but I currently cannot afford to continue to be a student. My wife is
also a student, so two people with no income paying exorbitant tuition is not
possible to sustain. That why I am posting here.

My experience is limited and I only really know python (I am learning C++
right now), but I am driven and willing to work hard to learn any language,
platform--anything and everything necessary to be successful. If someone here
would be willing to offer me gainful employment and direction, I would prove
myself to be valuable.

All I ask is for a chance, at least just a meeting, so you can get to know me
and see that I am serious about doing whatever it takes to succeed in this
field. If you think you might have an opportunity for me, please contact me at
the email above.

------
dr_xadium
New Hampshire, Remote, Full Time Stack: HTML, CSS, PHP, some Javascript, over
5 years break/fix EXP

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sushil-
rudranath/5/a58/324](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sushil-rudranath/5/a58/324)

contact: dr_xadium@outlook.com

I'm really interested in doing remote antivirus / troubleshooting / breakfix /
helpdesk support work. I've been doing it for 5 years in retail and for many
years before that for friends and family, I'm certed up to the gills and am
good with over-the-phone troubleshooting and dealing with frustrated and angry
customers who come to me for help. I'm frustrated with the extra baggage that
comes from working in retail (being forced to push services on people they
don't need / being forced to promote initiatives that have nothing do with my
department to the detriment of working on customer machines) and I want a job
where, to be honest, all I'm doing all day is solving your customer's problems
and making their stuff work. I'm legally trained so good with paperwork,
record-keeping and communication, and sensitive to privacy issues.

------
shunt
Lexington, KY; Remote/Local/interested in moving to Raleigh | Full time

Stack: C/C++, Python, Haskell, Java, Android, web front end, application UI

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pj9zbjcl3ma369/Stephen%20F%20Hunt...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pj9zbjcl3ma369/Stephen%20F%20Hunt%20Resume%202014.pdf)

Contact: in resume

Ten years experience in user interface development, including embedded,
desktop, mobile, and web; experience leading architectural planning for large
code bases and teams. I've worked closely with UX designers (usually in Scrum)
to improve the usability of complex applications. I pride myself on improving
the working dynamics of the team I'm on, beyond my direct technical
contributions. I believe in software craftsmanship and the ethical principles
of the Agile Manifesto, and that a positive work environment produces better
software.

Outside my industry experience, I have serious interests in programming
language theory, machine learning, and software engineering process. At this
point in my career, I'm interesting in finding challenging and interesting
problems to work on, and building software that users can appreciate and rely
on.

------
apineda

      ON,Canada, Remote/Local, Contract | Full Time | Part Time
    
      Stack: PHP/Laravel, JavaScript/Meteor, .Net/C#/ServiceStack, DevOps/Ansible/AWS
    
      Resume: http://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77
    
      Contact: LinkedIn or My Contact Form[0]
    

I just finished organizing my local Startup Weekend[1], host bi-weekly
hackathons[2], and am interested in people AND software. I'm looking for new
and interesting projects to aid in developing and to grow my network for
business opportunities. I travelled across western Europe for 2 months last
year[3] while coding full time and have proven my ability to work remote. I'm
brokering a big development deal right now where I will be P/T project manager
and am partnering with a trusted engineer friend of mine. I can also fulfill
product management type roles very effectively. I'm looking for more exciting
projects.

[T]:
[http://www.twitter.com/alexpineda77](http://www.twitter.com/alexpineda77)

[0]:
[http://www.alexpineda77.com/contact/](http://www.alexpineda77.com/contact/)

[1]: [http://www.softwarehamilton.com/2014/04/28/startup-
weekend-h...](http://www.softwarehamilton.com/2014/04/28/startup-weekend-
hamilton-4-sunday/)

[2]: [http://hackersaturdays.tumblr.com/](http://hackersaturdays.tumblr.com/)

[3]: [http://www.alexpineda77.com/tools-that-helped-me-keep-
organi...](http://www.alexpineda77.com/tools-that-helped-me-keep-organized-
while-travelling/)

------
ragsagar
Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Part Time

Stack: Python/Django/AngularJS

Resume:
[https://github.com/ragsagar/resume/raw/master/ragsagar.pdf](https://github.com/ragsagar/resume/raw/master/ragsagar.pdf)

Contact: python -c "print '@'.join(['ragsagar','.'.join([x for x in
['gmail','com']])])"

Looking for Fullstack/Python/Django development positions.

------
ThinkingBadger
Location: Madison, WI | Remote, Local, or Relocation [prefer remaining in
United States] | Full Time, Part Time [depending on opportunity), Contract
(depending on opportunity)

Stack: Java, Objective-C

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gm46etnn60dl4cv/AP_Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gm46etnn60dl4cv/AP_Resume.pdf)

Contact: see resume

I have spent considerable time in college trying various courses and major
programs to figure out what I want to do with my life. I have learned my
passions though, mainly technology and politics. I love to help people, and
want to do that through creating new ideas that will drive us all forward. I
have optimistic goals and a desire to learn that are not being challenged by
my education. While being a full-time student I have also worked various IT
positions across campus. This is where I learned Active Directory, some HTML
skills, how to use UNIX based systems, Objective-C, File Maker, Creative
Suite, and the list goes on. I have a lot of untapped potential and a pent-up
desire to let loose on a project if someone is willing to give me the
opportunity.

I would appreciate any constructive criticism and advice as well.

------
crazychrome
Manchester, UK. Full time/Part time/Contract/Remote

Stack: Golang, Objective-C, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Java

Contact: wang.linan [at] gmail [dot] com

Recent work: ShopTalk (iPad App):
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/shoptalk/id863106559?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/shoptalk/id863106559?mt=8)
(everything, even including icon! :D)

Had tons of failures to bootstrap startups, good at cutting spending and fast
prototyping.

------
wcfields
Los Angeles, California · Remote / In-House · Full-Time

Configuration / QA / firefighter engineer, Mid-Senior level, 7 years
experience. Experience in Python, SQL, BASH, CentOS/Debian Linux,
IIS/Apache/nginx, CVS/git/hg, Cybersource. Some PHP and Wordpress. Some
SharePoint.

Have worked in many different aspects of IT, everything from Desktop Support,
Front-end dev, Linux Sysadmin, Level 3 support for live event ticketing
operations. Ideally seeking Downtown Los Angeles based company that offers
occasional remote work opportunities. I'm not a full dev, I'm the person who
knows a lot of everything and can quickly fix things.

Hobby is video production:
[http://experimentalhalfhour.com/](http://experimentalhalfhour.com/)

And I have a lot of experience in video tech, studio setup,
framerate/ratio/codec, the whole thing. I own a mobile studio, and have worked
with Echolab, Ross Carbonite, Harris, Grass Valley, D9, DVCAM and lots of
other pieces.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brockfansler](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brockfansler)

Email: brock.fansler [at] gmail [dot] com

------
jesskerca
Ottawa, ON Canada; Remote; Contract/Part Time

Stack: Java, C, C++, jQuery/JavaScript(node.js, express.js), Git, HTML5/CSS,
some PHP

Resume: jessjohnson.ca/resume.pdf

Contact: jessjohnson.ca/contact.php

Student in Comp Sci, looking for a summer job in the tech world. I've made
lots of small programs, web apps, and games but am eager to learn more and
work on bigger projects. I have pretty good technical writing skills, and am
currently learning Perl.

------
ErinZ
Paris but looking to return to Baltimore in the fall; Remote | Local; Contract
| Full Time | Part Time

Stack: Java, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/ErinZ](http://tinyurl.com/ErinZ)

Contact: see above

Have a PhD in cognitive science and lots of experience teaching, writing,
MTurking, and crunching data, but am looking to venture outside of academia.
Seeking an entry-level position where I can expand my skills.

------
pflanze
London (or surrounding area, Cambridge); Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Stack: Scheme, C, (Haskell); Perl has been my technology of choice in the
past. Serverside / web / Gtk+.

[https://github.com/pflanze?tab=repositories](https://github.com/pflanze?tab=repositories)

Resume: [http://christianjaeger.ch/resume/](http://christianjaeger.ch/resume/)

Contact:
[http://christianjaeger.ch/contact.html](http://christianjaeger.ch/contact.html)

I've got 15 years of experience as a software developer. I'm always trying to
find or use good abstractions. I've got rather extensive experience with
functional and syntactical abstractions using Scheme, and am now increasingly
interested in static program analysis and type systems. I'm interested in
learning new programming languages like ATS, Idris, also Erlang, Clojure and
Julia. I could see myself bring the most benefit in areas where special
approaches need to be taken (security sensitive areas, perhaps high-
performance computing, embedded devices).

------
kylemathews
San Francisco, remote/local, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Coffeescript, Backbone.js, React.js, Node.js/Hapi.js, Sass/Compass,
Python, Docker

Resume: [http://bricolage.io](http://bricolage.io)

Contact: mathews.kyle@gmail.com

Extensive background building social and developer tools/platforms. Love
working on rich problems with social, IxD, and technical aspects.

Recently left startup and looking for next big challenge.

------
brianpgordon
Reston area, VA. Relocation is OK. Full time.

Stack highlights: Java (including concurrency), JavaScript (browser, node.js,
and phantomjs), C++/STL, C, SQL. Netty, Jetty, Solr, Storm.

Contact: bpgordon / umd.edu

I'm an entry level developer (15 months experience) madly in love with Java
but my current employer is moving away from it. I'm looking for a job that
will allow me to continue working with Java-based technologies.

Bonus points if you have things developers love like a clean codebase with
tests, CI with automated deployments, standups, code reviews, etc. Source
control is a must.

My current domain is NLP but I'm not married to it. I don't really care what
you do as long as I get to work with developers who are better than I am. I
want to learn, not just draw a paycheck.

Check out my blog and some projects that I worked on in college:

[https://briangordon.github.io/](https://briangordon.github.io/)

[http://www.brian-gordon.name/portfolio/](http://www.brian-
gordon.name/portfolio/)

(I'd also appreciate feedback from any other HN commenters who happen to read
this.)

------
abhijith_c
Bangalore, India. Full time. Relocate anywhere in India.

Stack: Python, MATLAB, R, Julia, MPI and OpenMP.

Resume: se.linkedin.com/in/abhijithc

Contact: abhijithc at gmail dot com

Experience in machine learning and scientific computing. In depth knowledge on
Matrix Factorization techniques. Built a Recommender System, which achieves
better performance than SVD based systems. It scales on large datasets, is
easily parallelizable and yet simple.

------
aagustyana
Bekasi Indonesia, Remote | Part Time 20-25 hours/week

Stack : Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Knockout JS, Cucumber, Rspec, Git, MongoDb,
Couchdb etc

Resume :
[https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~01cef6eee56213d4b5/](https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~01cef6eee56213d4b5/)

Contact : aditya at prawirasoft dot com

My name is Aditya, a Ruby on Rails ninja with +9600 hours worked through
odesk, i've been working 100% remotely using RoR since 2008 with clients from
various countries such as USA, UK, Australia, South Korea, Denmark etc

Previous work involving

\- REST API for instagram-like app, so it can be consumed by iOS & Android app

\- Project Management app (one page), using RoR & Knockout JS

\- Airplane Ticket Searching

\- Quickbooks integration for Online Store

\- Credit Analysis Web App (actually, i'm currently working on this)

I usually handle 2 projects from different clients at the same time, but one
of the project has been finished, so i need another project to fill my time.
The other project that i’m still working right now come from a company in Salt
Lake City, Utah, i work for this company part-time 20-25 hours/week

------
L8D
Austin TX, Remote, Full Time (priority) | Contact | Part Time

Stack: Node, JS-HTML-CSS, CSS Frameworks (Bootstrap, Foundation...), JS
Frameworks (Angular, Backbone...), Haskell, (former) Linux server
administration

Contact: tenorbiel@gmail.com.com

I'm interested in working with a team since the majority of me work has been
independent contracting. I'd like to develop the skills to work on large
projects with large teams.

~~~
Bots4
Hey there L8D,

We're a team of ~15 developing mobile products on Ember here in Austin and are
looking for HTML5/CSS3/JS chops. If you'd like to chat, let me know. Can you
send me your resume?

~Jim jim.degnan@q2ebanking.com

------
amukher1
India, Relocation, Full Time | Contract

Stack: C++11, Java, NodeJS, libuv, Linux, systems programming, scalable and
concurrent servers.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ij7kqoownqnauuy/Arindam_Mukherjee....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ij7kqoownqnauuy/Arindam_Mukherjee.pdf)

Contact: arindam dot mukerjee at gmail

Key areas: Systems and application programming, 11+ years of experience.
Worked on high availability and server management areas. Keen learner - highly
proficient in C++ / C++11. Can work fluently in Java / Python / NodeJS.
Contracted author for an upcoming title on C++ using Boost libraries.

Work permit status: US: Have an H1B petition filed and approved in 2012. Need
new sponsor. Could not travel earlier due to a personal accident followed by
offer revocation.

Seeking employers preferably in the Bay Area. Open to working in EU as well.
Looking to build and use cloud-enabling technologies. Want to work in fast-
moving, dynamic teams with freedom to choose tools and techniques and
challenging problems to solve.

------
mrampton
San Francisco CA, Local, Part Time | Summer Internship

Stack: Ruby on Rails

Resume: [https://db.tt/Yda2zfca](https://db.tt/Yda2zfca)

Contact: m.rampton at gmail

I'm a developer turned student looking to spend the summer learning and
coding; I would prefer to do this with a company (i.e. a group of peers which
hopefully includes a mentor or two) but will do it on my own otherwise. In
August I'm moving to NYC to attend Columbia where I'll be completing my final
two years as an undergraduate in CS. I should be candid that I'm a bit out of
practice on the coding front at the moment (too many science/math pre-reqs,
too few programming). With that in mind I'm looking for a junior position
which would hopefully provide a well defined runway for accelerating and
getting back up to speed. While I've done full-stack in the past, I'm
generally more comfortable on the backend; but won't turn down the opportunity
to practice or work on either or both.

~~~
christiangenco
FYI:

> Access to this link has been disabled. Please ask the owner of the shared
> link to send a new link to access the file or the folder.

------
ankurpatel
New York, Remote, Contract

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Web Development, Javascript (ECMAScript), Objective-C
and Java

Resume: [http://www.encoredevlabs.com](http://www.encoredevlabs.com)

Email: ankur at encoredevlabs.com

I am a full stack engineer that does end to end development from building a
web app both client and server client to deploying/maintaining it. Client side
development include web development using Javascript/HTML/CSS and using
responsive frameworks like Foundation and JS frameworks like Backbone. Client
side development also includes native iOS development in Objective-C. Server
side development includes building server side component in Ruby on Rails
while building API's for the client that can be the native iOS app or Web App.
If interested please checkout my work at
[http://www.encoredevlabs.com](http://www.encoredevlabs.com) There are other
projects that are not show cased which I can show offline.

------
jbcrail
Louisville, KY; Remote/Seattle/San Francisco; Full Time

Stack: C/C++, PHP, Python, Go, Erlang, JavaScript

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

Contact: jbcrail at gmail dot com

I've been a software engineer for 15 years. I've largely been part of small
teams that built a data warehouse ETL utility which processed billions of
customer records nightly for a dozen Fortune 500 companies; a distributed
document store with terabytes of historical data, an ISO consistency
requirement, and a strict availability guarantee; and a service-oriented
platform managing internal business data worth millions of dollars in revenue.

I'm currently interested in functional programming languages and distributed
systems. I currently have committed to GitHub for 260 consecutive days for
various personal and open-source projects.

------
hypertexthero
New York City (arriving soon, currently in Rome), Remote or Local, Full Time
or Contract or Part Time

Skills: Graphic design, writing, HTML, CSS, Python & Django. Basic hacking
skills in Git, Unix, JavaScript, Ruby, PHP. Happy to learn new technology if
it helps me reduce the time I spend in front of [filing systems][feynman]
despite liking them very much.

Résumé: [http://hypertexthero.com/cv/](http://hypertexthero.com/cv/)

Contact:
[http://hypertexthero.com/contact/](http://hypertexthero.com/contact/)

Photography: [http://simongriffee.com/](http://simongriffee.com/)

I like simple, minimalist web design and open source software, though I am not
an extremist. I want to work on things which [tell the truth and cause no
harm][glaser] together with open people who have a [sense of humor][cleese].

In Italian, my first name is Nina's [last][simone].

[feynman]: [http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2014/03/dr-feynman-whats-
co...](http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2014/03/dr-feynman-whats-computer/)
"Dr. Feynman, What's a Computer?"

[glaser]:
[http://www.miltonglaser.com/files/Essays-10things-8400.pdf](http://www.miltonglaser.com/files/Essays-10things-8400.pdf)
"Ten Things I Have Learned by Milton Glaser"

[cleese]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU5x1Ea7NjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU5x1Ea7NjQ)
"John Cleese on Creativity"

[simone]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgXUeRbel3c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgXUeRbel3c)
"Just in Time by Nina Simone"

------
davisr
Milwaukee, WI, Local/Remote, Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, EnyoJS, PHP, WordPress,
Objective-C, Git, Blender, Autodesk Inventor

Resume:
[http://davisr.me/dropbox/resume.pdf](http://davisr.me/dropbox/resume.pdf)

Contact: d@visr.me

I'm a young web developer, eager to get into the industry. Currently, I run a
custom bow tie business ([http://drbowtie.com](http://drbowtie.com)) that I
built from scratch, but am looking for an internship or junior developer
position. Some of my other projects are listed at
[http://apps.davisr.me](http://apps.davisr.me).

Ideally, I could work from West Bend, WI, but can come on-site anywhere near
Milwaukee. I have 5+ years of administering web services, and 2+ years of
running an online business. Please don't hesitate to contact me; if you're
reading this, I'd love to get a coffee with you!

~~~
lesliekivit
Hi Davis,

I would be more than interested to chat with you. Contact me on
leslie.kivit@booking.com.

Cheers,

Leslie

------
odie88
Location: Relocation anywhere. But preference given to Boston, Colorado, Utah,
Bay Area, Euro. I currently live in Boston.

Prefer full time or part time if in Boston. Junior position. (I'm in Boston)

Stack: Frontend. I dabble into the full stack for my own projects
(www.mosurv.co php/mysql/native apps)

Oh man, I should have kept my blog and resume up to date in case this
happened!

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/836v8f08tmjw3fi/Matthew-Odette-
res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/836v8f08tmjw3fi/Matthew-Odette-resume-
map.pdf)

Contact: me [ at ] matthewodette [ dot ] com

I'm most comfortable on the frontend, playing with JS and MV* frameworks. A
fair amount of data visualization with g.raphael. I like snowboarding, hiking,
biking, and running long distances. I served, briefly, in the Navy before
injuries sent me home.

I would like to request that technical recruiters hold off on reaching out
unless you _really_ have a position you think is a great fit. Thank you!

------
calvin_c
Salam, Massachusetts; Remote/Local; Full Time / Part Time / Internship

Stack: Obj-C, Java, PHP, MySQL, HTML, Python

Resume: calvinchestnut.com/docs/CalvinChestnutResume.pdf

Contact: In resume

I'm graduating from Ithaca College in two weeks, and was hoping to have
created my own company for after graduation. Funding didn't go through
however, and now I'm looking for a job that will help me learn new skills and
work as a member of a team to make a real difference for a company.

I'm an English major who wasn't able to finish my computer science minor due
to scheduling conflicts, but have a 4.0 in all my Comp Sci courses from
Discrete Mathematics to Software Engineering. I started programming two years
ago, and have moved very quickly in my skills. Most of all I'm excited to see
what I can do with more time on my hands after graduation.

I will be moving to Salem Massachusetts in July, and will be eager to commute
anywhere in the Boston area for a good position.

~~~
brickley333
Hey!

I'm working on some great positions (Java, LAMP, Python) in the Waltham area
for recent grads. Cloud-based technology and new application development. Give
me a shout @ 857-250-0335 if you're interested!

Regards, Brett

------
kevinflo
Minneapolis MN, local or remote, full or part time

Stack: Primarily Ruby/Rails. Also JS, jQuery, some Python/Django

Very curious to just see what's out there as far as remote work. Spent the
last year and a half living/working in the Bay Area and have decided to move
back to my beloved Minneapolis at the end of this month.

kevinflo [at] gmail if you want to get in touch

------
driznar
London UK, Relocation (I'm from Slovenia, full EU member - meaning no visa
required to work in UK), Full Time

BSc Computer Science

Stack: C#, SQL Server, ASP.NET MVC, JS/jQuery, Entity Framework, LINQ, WCF,
CrystalReports, R, Subversion

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/516897/CV.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/516897/CV.pdf)

Contact: driznar [at] gmail [dot] com

Looking for a C# web development role with ASP.NET MVC. I have more than 3.5
years of experience developing software with .NET stack, from desktop apps
(WinForms), to web apps (ASP.NET MVC) that utilized machine learning methods
(R, R.NET) and SOA-based services (WCF, Web-services). All of it was done in
the context of working for a financial services software provider, so I also
have a lot of domain knowledge of how financial industry operates.

PS: I'm also open to learning another stack, if given the oppurtunity to learn
it (especially Python/Django).

------
casuallooking
Location: Upstate New York | Remote | Full time or contract

Preferred Stack: Python | Django | Flask | WordPress | InfusionSoft

Contact: casuallookinghn@gmail.com

What I'm Looking For: The next step in my career.

In my current job, I run the tech stack for a small online training company.
This includes managing the server, squashing bugs, handling tech support,
tying together various APIs, and building out new features. I am outgrowing
the role and looking for something that is more challenging and allows me more
time for programming.

I have been programming casually for 15 years and professionally for almost 6.
In that time I have done: SEO, AdWords, managed complex marketing campaigns
with InfusionSoft, setup membership sites, built WordPress plugins, launched a
handful of side projects, and watched a lot of Netflix.

Looking for remote work, with a heavier focus on programming. Always willing
to learn new things and take new paths. Potentially interested in a CTO type
of role for a small team.

------
vu0tran
Here are the details of a designer friend of mine, Chris Lam:

San Francisco, CA | Local/Onsite, Full Time | Contract

Stack: Interaction Design, Visual Design, Copywriting, Usability Testing,
HTML, CSS, jQuery/Javascript

Portfolio: [http://whoischrislam.com/](http://whoischrislam.com/)

Resume:
[http://whoischrislam.com/chris_lam_resume.pdf](http://whoischrislam.com/chris_lam_resume.pdf)

Contact: whoischrislam@gmail.com or @whoischrislam on twitter.

I've worked at places such as Amazon and Mozilla working on products and
features for Firefox OS, Amazon Cloud Player, and Amazon Prime.

I'm looking to work with passionate, humble, and fun people. Would love to
work with people who believe in a culture of collaboration, integrity,
empathy, and transparency.

I want to work on technology that empower/enable people to do amazing things
and help them. Topics I care about: lifestyle/health/food, education, and
productivity.

------
lukaslalinsky
Bratislava, Slovakia -- Local / Remote / Relocation -- Full Time / Contract

Stack: Python, C++, Qt, Twisted, Flask, Django, PostgreSQL, Oracle (if you
want to migrate away), Ansible, Fabric, familiar with audio analysis and IR
algorithms, system programming, managing servers, ...

Resume:
[https://oxygene.sk/tmp/llalinsky-2014-05.pdf](https://oxygene.sk/tmp/llalinsky-2014-05.pdf)

Contact: lukas@oxygene.sk

I basically have two profiles, doing web development commercially for over 10
years and hacking on music related things in open source projects. The things
in "stack" is what I have been recently working with, but I'm very flexible
regarding technology.

I'm looking for a change, possibly moving away from web dev, but I'm not set
on what to do next. If you have a project that you think could be interesting
to me and it's something I could really help you with, please let me know.

------
bussiere
Brussels Belgium, Local / Relocation , Full time / Freelance Contract

Stack : Python,Django,Java,C#

Resume :
[http://www.gladosx.tv/static/CV/CVEN.pdf](http://www.gladosx.tv/static/CV/CVEN.pdf)

contact : bussiere[at]gmail.com

I'am mainly looking for new opportunities and challenges, research of
solutions is one of my preferred things.

------
ameen
Bangalore/Chennai, India; Remote OR Open to Relocation (Almost anywhere), Full
Time, Recruiters welcome.

Stack: Ruby, C, C#, JavaScript, Python, HTML5 & CSS3, PostgreSQL / MySQL,
Heroku / AWS S3.

Frameworks used: Ruby on Rails, jQuery, ASP.net, Bootstrap

Misc: Git, Shell programming, Sublime Text 3.

Resume: [http://in.linkedin.com/pub/mohammed-
ameen/6/88/a97/](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/mohammed-ameen/6/88/a97/)

Contact: [Available on HN Profile], [http://ameen.in](http://ameen.in)

About Me: Full-Stack Engineer, UX Designer, Product Owner (Built & maintained
a few medium-sized projects, sole owner on a rather large scale Rails
project.) I'm open to exciting opportunities

    
    
      You: I'd love to work in a culture that believes in nurturing their employees, learn from experienced-colleagues and is a consumer-facing Product company(Nice if it is).

------
hereonbusiness
Croatia (EU), looking to relocate to Germany, Berlin, Full Time

Stack: PHP, Ruby, Javascript, SQL, Linux, Git

Contact: gpedic at gmail com

A large part of my work the last 3 years has revolved around SugarCRM (open
source CRM suite). A lot of it was integrating the thing with anything and
everything but I've also built call center front-ends, robocalling systems,
bulk sms (smpp) and a lot more.

Some hands on experience in building web apps with Rails, AngularJS (as data
input apps or interfaces on top of complex applications), REST API's and did
back-end programming/scripting in ruby, php, python, nodejs.

I would like gather some new experiences, maybe a service oriented tech
company with interesting back-end work available. I'll consider almost
anything as long as it seems interesting, but would like to state up front
that I'm not much of a designer.

I do speak German fluently (have lived in Germany for 10 years) but may need
to freshen it up a little.

------
wz3chen
SF/NYC, Relocation (J1 Visa), Internship

Stack: Web Dev (PHP/ROR)

Resume:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/waleychen/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/waleychen/)

Contact: waleycz@gmail.com

Name's Waley. Fourth year CS student at the University of Waterloo who is
looking for a Fall 2014 software engineering internship.

I'll be interning at MongoDB in the summer. Last summer, I interned at Twilio
where I wrote new features for and rebuilt Twilio's phone number search query
tool. Also worked on the bulk porting feature.

I've also won two hackathon awards. One for building CodeTrial--an app that
drastically reduces the time to conduct a technical phone screen by automating
the technical phone screen. You can try it out here:
[http://CodeTrial.herokuapp.com/](http://CodeTrial.herokuapp.com/)

If you're interested, check out my resume for more information and feel free
to connect!

------
gotrythis
Ontario Canada, Remote, Contract

I'm a very talented and innovative software/UX/UI designer and project manager
with 20+ years experience. I've designed from scatch and managed very large
and complex projects, most recently a new type of analytics SaaS, a server-to-
server software installer, and a 2nd screen real-time fantasy sports game. I'm
also a copywriter and sales page/funnel designer with an eye to conversions.

[http://johnreel.com/resume](http://johnreel.com/resume)
[http://linkedin.com/in/johnreel](http://linkedin.com/in/johnreel)
[http://tracker.ly](http://tracker.ly)

Currently looking for contract work to: \- Define the specs for software \-
Design software \- Write Sales Copy

I also can write you the kind of online dating profile that will find you the
love of your life. :-)

------
bobdetemple
NJ, Remote | Relocate, Full Time | Part Time | Contract

C#, MS SQL, WPF, ASP .Net MVC, ~node/express/mongo

bobrupp.com/resume

bobdetemple at gmail

MBA hacker, health care sector

------
davegb3
Hamburg, Germany, willing to do remote but prefer on-site, full time

Stack: JavaScript (ng, ko), Node.js, SQL Server, git, CI, .NET (C#,ASP.NET
MVC, Winforms, WCF, WPF), C++, Some Python

Resume: [English]
[http://brotherstone.co.uk/cv/DaveBrotherstoneEN.pdf](http://brotherstone.co.uk/cv/DaveBrotherstoneEN.pdf)
/ [Deutsch]
[http://brotherstone.co.uk/cv/DaveBrotherstoneDE.pdf](http://brotherstone.co.uk/cv/DaveBrotherstoneDE.pdf)

Languages: English (native), German (proficient/fluent)

Contact: davegb at pobox dot com

Really looking to do more Node and less .NET - i.e. same as many others,
please-more-cool-languages-and-less-enterprise-.net! Primarily done backend
using .NET/WCF, and front end with Angular. Open to new tech and love a new
challenge (currently learning ClojureScript). Really keen to work with smart
people.

------
samlevy
Leeds United Kingdom, Remote or local, Part-time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, Backbone.js,
Javascript

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/samlevy](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/samlevy)
and [http://samlevy.me](http://samlevy.me) (full CV available on request)

Contact: hn at levy dot io

I’m looking for work around RESTful API applications, MVP builds, Ruby
mentoring, SaaS application, and payments. I have 5 years professional
experience with Ruby and Rails working on a wide variety of projects.

In my spare time, I built and run a UK geocoding web service with RESTful web
API, recurring payments, and accompanying Ruby gem -
[http://geocodable.io](http://geocodable.io),
[https://github.com/geocodable](https://github.com/geocodable)

------
shrikrishna
Bangalore, Remote | Local, Full Time

Node.js, Python, Docker, little bit of everything else

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2xtdfg0yb9jo4a/ShrikrishnaHolla_l...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2xtdfg0yb9jo4a/ShrikrishnaHolla_latex.pdf)

Github:
[http://github.com/shrikrishnaholla](http://github.com/shrikrishnaholla)

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/shrikrishnaholla](http://linkedin.com/in/shrikrishnaholla)

Personal Website: [http://shrikrishnaholla.in](http://shrikrishnaholla.in)

An npm module I developed: [http://npmjs.org/node-
bufferapp](http://npmjs.org/node-bufferapp)

contact: shrikrishna (dot) holla (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm looking for a full stack web development position. I'm a new grad (2014),
but have experience building products from scratch

------
shervinafshar
San Francisco Bay Area, Full Time (currently on H1B, need transfer)

Stack: CLDR/ICU, Perl, Python, PHP.

Resume:
[http://www.shervinafshar.name/resume](http://www.shervinafshar.name/resume)

Contact: HN username at gmail

I'm a software internationalization and localization engineer. I help software
teams improve the localizability of their UI and docs, maintain and manage
their linguistic assets (translation memories, terminology databases, etc.)
and understand and process locale-specific data (e.g. date/time,
gender/plural, sorting, etc.) and UX (e.g. UI/UX for languages which are
written right-to-left) properly. Currently I'm working for a vendor which
caters such services to the household name web and gaming console companies,
but would like to work for a dynamic team who has its own set of products in
need of globalization.

------
joekrill
Philadelphia, PA, USA, No relocation, Remote, Full Time, Side projects,
Possibly contract

Stacks: \- Front end: HTML, CSS (Sass, Less), JavaScript (jQuery, ExtJS,
AngularJS) \- Languages/Frameworks: PHP, Yii, C#, ASP.Net MVC, Java \- DB:
MySQL, SQLite, MSSQL Server, MongoDB \- Misc: Android, NodeJS

Contact: [http://joekrill.com](http://joekrill.com)

I'm a full-stack developer passively open to any interesting opportunities in
the area or remotely. I don't have a real specific stack, and I'm always
looking to learn more. However, I do have a preference for the Linux/open
source side of things. Mainly focusing on front end web development these
days, and hoping to do more with NodeJS. Quality code and UX must be a top
priority (not necessarily from a legacy standpoint, but moving forward this
should be paramount).

------
taternuts
Location: Arlington, VA | prefer local but open to both Remote/Relocation |
Full time

At Work Stack: C#, JavaScript, SQL Server, TFS, .NET WebForms For Fun Stack
(stuff on github): JavaScript (Node.js/Express, AngularJS), Python, git,
Vagrant, Sublimetext+vim. Played with and enjoyed Ruby/RoR, MongoDB, Redis,
Flask.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertwettlaufer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertwettlaufer)
, [https://github.com/Robert-Wett](https://github.com/Robert-Wett)

Contact: rdwettlaufer@gmail.com

I'm looking to join a smaller company that moves a bit faster, and I'd prefer
to break out of the .NET stack. I'd be most interested in a full-stack
position, and it would be even better to work underneath other great
developers who can learn me some fun stuff.

------
deft
Calgary Canada, Local, Intern Stack: Java, Python, Qt, bunch of assembly
Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RyNSj1nwIhGdJWzfX_Rltj57...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RyNSj1nwIhGdJWzfX_Rltj57NNpfRenxVP3OVWaNig0/)
Github: [https://github.com/krruzic](https://github.com/krruzic) Contact: in
resume I've just finished up my second year of computer science at the
University of Calgary. I'm mostly looking for an internship over the summer.
I'm interested in learning web technologies, and just learning in general. I
have some C++ experience, but most of my programming has been done in either
Java (school stuff primarily) or Python (personal projects).

Thanks for making this thread, although I saw it a bit late!

------
Navarr
Bowling Green, OH, USA; Remote/Local; Full Time

Professional Stack (mid-senior level): PHP (Yii, ZF1), MySQL, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery [etc] Professional Stack (junior-mid level): Android, Java
Hobby Stack: ZF2, Node.js, Socket.io Tools: git, svn, PhpStorm, github,
atlassian suite

Resume: [http://j.mp/navarr-resume](http://j.mp/navarr-resume) (inc. Contact)

I'm a full stack developer with a growing eye for design, inspired mainly by
Google. I've been working professionally for four years, with plenty of
experience doing freelance for years before then. I'm very interested in
working more with Android, but I love working with PHP and related
technologies - despite all their flaws. I'm an excessively fast learner, and
can pick up just about anything as long as the knowledge is available.

~~~
Skrypt
What's your thoughts on relocating (bay area)?

~~~
Navarr
I've always wanted to, but right now I'm just trying to get my S/O and myself
in the same place. It's definitely something I have been okay with in the
past, and would be okay with in the future - but that bit of life is slightly
too hectic to relocate at the moment, unfortunately.

------
bmoresbest55
Baltimore, MD; Remote/Local/Relocation; Full Time/ Contract/ Part Time

Stack: Java, Python, C, SQL, C#, C++, JS (Best to least best)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4WRtlCUnFszVWtzMFZDZF9Hb1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4WRtlCUnFszVWtzMFZDZF9Hb1U/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: joshwiegand55@gmail.com (also see Resume)

Recent college graduate of 2013. Looking for work anywhere between Washington,
DC and New York. I have a couple projects that keep me
busy([https://github.com/jrwiegand](https://github.com/jrwiegand)) while I am
currently interviewing for positions in almost any IT/Programmer/Hacker/
something-with-computers-involved field. I am looking for any place that is
full of good people that want to do awesome things.

------
morganwilde
Vilnius, Remote or Relocation, Full Time, Contract

Stack: Objective-C+CoreData, C, Python+PostgreSQL, SVG+JavaScript

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/morganwilde](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/morganwilde)

Contact: "wilde.morgan"+"".join(('@','g','m','a','i','l','.','c','o','m'))

Did you know that a parabola could be understood as an ellipse, with one focal
point at infinity? I didn't before today, who knows what I will find out next.
One thing's for certain - I do want to work on making knowledge=power more
accessible to all. Khan Academy is one place I'd love to help out, edX.org is
another. If you're working on making knowledge accessible - I'm interested.

------
OWaz
Tucson, Arizona, Remote | local within Arizona, Full Time

Stack: Javascript (Angular, Knockout, Node), CSS (Sass,Less,Stylus), (C# /
ASP.NET MVC but a bit rusty not 100% white sheet developer).

Resume:
[http://cdn.omerwazir.com/docs/omer_wazir_resume.pdf](http://cdn.omerwazir.com/docs/omer_wazir_resume.pdf)

contact: see in my resume

I've worked on health insurance claims systems and defense projects but really
want something that is public facing, needs to scale, uses open web technology
and isn't drowning in bureaucracy. I want to be surrounded by people much
smarter than me. I'm looking for a front end role or something that allows me
to work in Node and the front end, although I'm perfectly comfortable learning
up on a language/stack. I also have Secret Clearance access.

------
idiotb
New York, Remote, Full Time

Hello! My name is Bhushan, and I'm interested for Software Engineer position.

Having worked for two startups on web projects before Hacker School, I have
sound knowledge of Ruby/Rails and general web stack. Recently I spent some
time at Hacker School dabbling with C, writing a feature patch for Git,
learning Algorithms and Data Structures, playing with React.js.

I believe in OSS and have contributed to the Git (current state: implementing
the code changes recommended by Git maintainers), did bug fixes on some ruby
gems, and have written couple of ruby gems.

Along with programming, I enjoy traveling, cruising along countryside roads on
my motorcycle, practising yoga into the wee hours, and reading tons of books.

Resume: [http://goo.gl/AVGTwV](http://goo.gl/AVGTwV)

email: bhushanlodha [at] gmail [dot] com

------
arenaninja
Los Angeles, Remote/Reloc TX OK, Full Time Stack (current): PHP (no framework,
but OOP of course), JavaScript+jQuery, Memcached, git/svn, on CentOS

Things I play with: Android/Java, ReactJS

Things I've played with: NodeJS, Python, Mathematica

Resume (I'll add present employment by end of day today):
[http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html](http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html)

Two years of software development experience, I'm looking for a company that
looks to move forward with their technology. I implemented my latest project
at work as a RESTful API, and used JavaScript's history.pushState to avoid
reloading any page. I'm currently in LA but I've plans to relocate to TX
(currently looking at Houston/Austin) by end of year (sometime after August).

------
Ryel
NYC, In-House, Full-Time

Front-End. Entry-Mid level. I enjoy native (JS, HTML, CSS). I work mostly with
Native JS, jQuery, Sass, Stylus, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower, and tons of small
libraries.

I've purposefully kept a very native stack because I wanted to stay true to a
solid foundation and then join a company where I could learn in-depth about
the frameworks/libraries that they're using. I'd be particularly excited to
learn Backbone, Angular, or work in a Pythonic codebase.

Sideproject (Rails): [http://subella.com](http://subella.com)

Github: [http://github.com/ryel](http://github.com/ryel)

Personal: [http://christianryel.com](http://christianryel.com)

Email is in HN profile page if anybody has questions.

I'd also REALLY appreciate any constructive criticism.

------
thiagoperes
Rio de Janeiro, Remote or Relocation, Full Time - Looking for positions in US
/ Europe / Australia

Stack: Objective-C, Node, JS, Android

Resume: [http://br.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-
peres/24/1a8/6b0/](http://br.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-peres/24/1a8/6b0/)

Contact: thiago.peres [at] icloud.com

I'm a Software Engineer, Entrepreneur, Interaction Designer and more recently
Product Manager with over 5 years of experience in mobile development,
focusing on the iOS & Android platforms. I'm looking for product manegement
positions and I wanna move to the US.

I have strong skills in leading efforts to see product designs from conception
to completion.

I'm currently responsible for the mobile division of the biggest ecommerce in
latin america, making apps and mobile websites used by millions.

------
nadeem55
Toronto (Greater Toronto Area), Canada, Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Stack: PHP (OOP,MVC and GNU frameworks), MySQL, Javascript, jQuery, GIT, CSS3,
HTML5, Google Chrome Extension Developer

Resume: [http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/nadeem-ur-
rehman/75/332/25a](http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/nadeem-ur-rehman/75/332/25a)

Contact: nadeem.reyhman@gmail.com

I'm working as a full stack web developer mostly (PHP frameworks, MySQL,
Javascript frameworks and obviously CSS 3) Currently working closely with
sales/marketing team to develop in house order tracking CRM type app, though
these days, I'm increasing my interest in mobile app for Consumers or
Businesses (B2B or B2C) where more human interactions with the soft touch of
hardware involved professionally.

------
lgp171188
Guruprasad, Bengaluru, India Skills/Experienced in: Debian, Python, Django,
C++, Storage (particularly HP P6000 Command View management software) Code:
[https://github.com/lgp171188](https://github.com/lgp171188),
[https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad](https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad) Twitter:
@LGuruprasad Website: [http://www.lguruprasad.in/](http://www.lguruprasad.in/)
Prefer remote/relocation opportunities for full-time jobs. Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/edit?pli=1)

------
gmcerveny
San Antonio|Austin|TX; Remote|Local; Full Time|Contract|Part Time;

Stack: iOS, Node.js

Resume (of sorts):
[https://gist.github.com/gmcerveny/51ed61e9ae8402d4b290](https://gist.github.com/gmcerveny/51ed61e9ae8402d4b290)

Note: Love mobile, hardware, music tech, interfaces. 10 years experience,
worked at a techstars company [1], worked for techstars as a hackstar [2],
failed at my own startup [3], and have a hobby teaching node [4].

[1] [http://occipital.com/](http://occipital.com/)

[2] [http://www.techstars.com/hackstars/](http://www.techstars.com/hackstars/)

[3] [http://wimbomusic.com/](http://wimbomusic.com/)

[4] [http://ultimatenodeguide.com](http://ultimatenodeguide.com)

------
kanakiyajay
Pune , Remote / Relocation , Full Time

Stack : Angular-js , js, jQuery , html5 , Node-js

Resume :
[http://jaykanakiya.com/resume.pdf](http://jaykanakiya.com/resume.pdf)

Contact : mailto:kanakiyajay@yahoo.com

I am looking for a front-end developer position and open to learning new
technologies and relocating.

~~~
c4urself
Check out changer.in -- they regularly hold PuneJS and are into a lot of the
technologies you mention.

------
pmiller2
Bay Area, CA (prefer places that are BART accessible), Full time.

Stack: Python, C, Cython, but I'd love to be able to branch out (Haskell,
Scheme, etc. would definitely get my attention).

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/517776/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/517776/resume.pdf)

Contact: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

My recent experience has been writing software for testing and building fiber
optic network switches. Before that, I was in graduate school studying math
(primarily graph theory, but with course work in category theory and
numerical/linear algebra as well). I'd like to work at a small company that is
looking for smart people who can learn what they need to know quickly
(preferably in a math-oriented domain).

Oh, and recruiters welcome. :-)

------
errantmind
Houston, TX | Remote / Relocation (Anywhere) | Full Time / Contract

Stack: C, C#, Javascript (node.js), Python | MySQL, Oracle, MongoDB | Linux /
Windows

Other: Business Intelligence (Oracle Endeca OEID)

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jmattbates/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jmattbates/)

Contact: jmbates at gmail

About Me: I am currently a software and BI consultant full time. I have
experience working in a team environment and independently. I'm adept in data
warehousing / ETL. I'm full stack capable. I have experience writing
extensible, object oriented code in an agile (TDD) environment.

Looking For: Problems to solve, whether that is full stack development or B.I.
implementations. I would prefer remote work but I am open to relocating almost
anywhere worldwide.

------
mud_dauber
Austin * Remote OK * Full Time or Contract

Stack: Rails (4 yrs, side projects), Python (1+ yr), Angular/Meteor/D3
(learning), Semiconductors (extensive), R (1 yr), Sublime Text, Ubuntu,
Git/GitHub

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15480795/Brian_Piercy_20...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/15480795/Brian_Piercy_20131111.pdf),
or see LinkedIn bio:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy)

Bio: 3-time product manager + 3-time project manager. Operations-centric. (I'm
the guy you call when the trains need to run on time.) SAAS or hardware - if I
get to work with people who are wicked smart & fun, then everything else is
gravy.

------
marksbrown

      Location : London, UK, Local, Full Time
    
      Stack: Python, C++
    
      Resume: http://www.markbrown.io/cv
    
      Contact: contact@markbrown.io
    

I will be finishing my PhD, Friday 26th September 2014(!) in improving the
timing performance of scintillator detectors[1]. My work is primarily
simulation and experimentation. I'm interested in building and improving open
science[2] and improving my domain knowledge of statistics and Python. I love
interesting problems with real world applications and I hope to find a job
outside of academia doing so.

[1] [http://www.markbrown.io/research](http://www.markbrown.io/research)

[2] [http://www.authorea.com/3692](http://www.authorea.com/3692)

------
hopefulwebdev
Quad Cities, IL

Willing to work remotely or relocate almost anywhere in the Pacific Northwest
or Midwest USA, but actually prefer relocation.

Looking for full time, contract, or part time

    
    
              Stack: Ruby, Rails, Git, Ubuntu, Sublime Text 2, HTML/CSS, some JS
    
              Resume: http://www.linkedin.com/in/thehopefulwebdev/
    
              Contact: joseph [at] thehopefulwebdev [dot] com
    

I have been teaching myself to code for the past 5 months and trying to blog
every day about it for the last 3. I believe I am going to start approaching a
wall where guided direction rather than every day diligence is going to be
more rewarding and instructive. I want to work for a company that wants a
self-starting developer who will grow with their team.

------
Brabon
Oregon; Remote, Relocate Anywhere; Full-Time

Stack: Java(Android, Salesforce, Junit, Selenium) Python, C, C++, HTML/CSS,
Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/smz2xoeofhdekx6/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/smz2xoeofhdekx6/resume.pdf)

Contact: vanrysss@onid.oregonstate.edu

Ex .mil graduating with a degree in Economics. One year's development
experience dealing mainly with Java. I'd prefer to do something mobile or web
front-end related. Currently picking up Objective-C, and JS. Fluent in
Dutch/Flemish.

I have an Android project in "the second 90%" that you can check out here,
excuse the mess while I refactor some stuff.
[https://github.com/Brabon/MACSv1.0](https://github.com/Brabon/MACSv1.0)

~~~
Diamons
Didn't really like the font on the resume, found it a bit boring and became
uninterested very quickly

~~~
nickstinemates
This is nice marketing ;) Wouldn't have clicked resume [interests do not
align] unless this was here.

------
wengzilla
USA, Relocation | Intern

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Android

Resume: Email for more info

Contact: ZWR3ZW5nIFthdF0gZ21haWw= (base64, all the rage these days!)

Currently on the mobile-web team at a large ecommerce shop (read: SOA).
Planning on matriculating at Harvard Business School in the fall and would
like to spend a summer building some cool stuff.

~~~
pitzips
Just an FYI, those who may be doing the hiring may have no understanding of
how to contact you. I'd highly suggest to add your email as well. Make it as
easy as possible for someone to reach out.

~~~
arielpts
Actually.

If a hirer does not know how to identify and promply decode a base64 string,
he should not contact one.

@wengzilla, Great idea by the way.

~~~
hamidr
Duck Duck Go
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=base64++decode+ZWR3ZW5nIFthdF0gZ21...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=base64++decode+ZWR3ZW5nIFthdF0gZ21haWw%3D)
;)

------
codez
__* London, UK. Remote, Contract. __*

 __*[http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) __*

 __* SO MANY WITH THAT SAME TAG LINE RIGHT? __*

Stack: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node,
sass, less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack etc.

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, (cs)spinner, various gulp and
spa boilerplate.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Looking for somewhere that
understand developers. Remote ideal. Check out my code/site and hopefully hear
from you!

------
richardhamilton
Chicago, Remote | Full Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Ruby, MVC, rspec, HTML, CSS, Node.js

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/betp1wkg2g4ezg4/RichardHamiltonRes...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/betp1wkg2g4ezg4/RichardHamiltonResume.docx)

Contact: richardgregoryhamilton@gmail.com

------
userium
Helsinki, Finland; Local | Remote; Contract | Part Time | Full Time (starting
from September 2014)

Stack: Junior Rails developer (sample project:
[http://growth.userium.com/](http://growth.userium.com/)), HTML / CSS (sample
project: [http://userium.com/](http://userium.com/)), jQuery, Git, Usability,
UX, Service design methods

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ninapatkai](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ninapatkai)

Contact: nina@userium.com

MSc in Engineering, used to do e.g. Computer Aided Design and Product Data
Management, now learning more web dev, particularly Rails. Interested also in
web usability, product management and customer experience design.

------
davee
Melbourne, Australia, Local | Remote, Full time | contract | part time

Stack: C, C++, Java

Contact: erceg.david@gmail.com

I'm looking to pick up some contract work, though I'm open to the possibility
of full time. I have experience developing for Android, and I've also written
desktop software for Windows.

------
the_hare
Jacksonville, Florida, Full Time Stack - Android, Java, SQLite, Git
www.linkedin.com/pub/gregory-saint-jean/6/987/a09/ Contact -
gsaintjean@gmail.com US Citizen - I'm looking for an environment where I can
grow and learn a lot from.

------
pallavkaushish
New Delhi, India| Full Time [Available For Relocation]

Skills: Intersection of Marketing, Growth & Technical

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pallavkaushish/](https://linkedin.com/in/pallavkaushish/)

Contact: pallavkaushish [at] gmail [dot] com

Current Situation:

* Working as a technical marketer.

* Learning Node.js (express framework) with mongodb.

Looking For: To work with a startup in the growth team. I'm a young and hungry
startup guy and a failed entrepreneur.

Interesting things I have done:

* Worked with 2 startups at a time (almost full time).

* Always got a job through connections and self marketing. Never made a resume except for Linkedin.

* Tried starting a music business in college and signed over 50 artists without a product.

* Documented my other interesting stories at [http://snooptank.com](http://snooptank.com)

------
spike021
San Francisco Bay Area. Looking for a summer internship.

Stack: iOS, Objective-C, Python, Java, HTML, JQuery, git

Resume:
[https://app.box.com/s/eejahi2bhizztjy2ghkm](https://app.box.com/s/eejahi2bhizztjy2ghkm)

Contact: in attached resume

I'm a third year student at San Jose State University studying Computer
Science. I have experience doing front-end web development and iOS development
and using Python for side projects. I'm really open to doing just about
anything. Ideally I would prefer to work with awesome people, hack on
interesting and impactful projects, and pick up new skills that are overlooked
in school. Anything I do not know coming into an internship I will make sure
to learn quickly and hit the ground running.

~~~
nickstinemates
Please get in touch: nick@docker.com

------
blaenk
Los Angeles or Orange, CA · Remote/Local · Full-Time

Skills: Haskell, Rust, Scala/Play, Go, Python/Flask, Clojure, C++11,
Ruby/Rails, Angular.js, Machine Learning

I'm a generalist who doesn't get bogged down with dogmatic views on specific
technologies. In fact, I'm constantly learning about new ones in order to keep
an open mind and learn new ideas [0].

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ek7vs0cd0rfpp06/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ek7vs0cd0rfpp06/resume-pub.pdf)

Contact: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

Site: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

------
petedoyle
Seattle/Kirkland/Redmond/Bellevue, WA or Remote, Full Time or Contract, no
relocation

Stack: Android (Java SDK/Full stack from syncing data to nice UI/UX and
animation), Java, Groovy, Grails, Javascript, Backbone.js, AWS

Resume: [http://bit.ly/RbdLeT](http://bit.ly/RbdLeT) (PDF)
[http://about.me/petedoyle](http://about.me/petedoyle)

Contact: petedoyle@gmail.com

Looking for full-stack, 'native' Java Android work. I'm especially excited for
a mix of mostly Android with some backend API/front-end web thrown in. For
backend work, I'm mostly from a Java/Groovy/Grails world but am also excited
to pick up Ruby/Rails or Go.

------
jayhuang
Vancouver, B.C; Remote | Relocation; Full Time | Intern

Stack: PHP (SlimPHP|CakePHP|etc), JavaScript (jQuery|AngularJS|Backbone.js),
HTML, CSS (SASS|LESS), Databases (MySQL|Mongodb|Oracle|HANA)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8pcwurvuf94zmnl/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8pcwurvuf94zmnl/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Contact: hn [at] [hnusername].org

I've currently returned to school until December to finish up a diploma I put
on hold, but am open for interesting opportunities both as an intern during
the summer, or full-time after I graduate in December. I am a full stack
developer, currently more interested in front-end development work; but
anything web related gets me excited really.

------
X-Istence
Denver, CO: Remote, Full Time, Contract

Stack: Python (Pyramid, SQLAlchemy, and more)/ C++ (C++11 and up)

Resume: [http://bertjwregeer.com/Resume-files/BertJWRegeer-Resume-
Apr...](http://bertjwregeer.com/Resume-files/BertJWRegeer-Resume-Apr2014.pdf)

Contact: bertjw@regeer.org

I am a very strong Python/C++ programmer having worked as the leader of a
small team helping build a backend distributed high availability fault
tolerant messaging system. I helped design/build the cryptographic
requirements for the system and have a really good understanding of
cryptography primitives and how to use them secure to build applications.

Lately I have been spending a lot of time working on open source projects such
as Pyramid.

------
coreymgilmore
Location: New England, Remote | Local | Relocation, Full Time | Part Time

Stack: PHP, HTML, CSS, JS, SQL, Mongo, Python, a bit of Node, others as
needed.

Resume: [http://coreygilmore.io](http://coreygilmore.io) (contains links to
LinkedIn, etc.)

Contact: coreymgilmore@gmail.com

Overview: I build on the web (webapps) because I hate having to refactor code
for different device types and languages (iOS vs Android). My focus is on data
and user driven apps that are narrowly focused but perform great. I also have
a large focus in developing real-time connected devices for home-automation
and the Internet-of-Things (see Droplet Labs
[http://dropletlabs.com](http://dropletlabs.com)).

------
cabbeer

      Location: [Ottawa, Ontario: [Remote/Local], [Contract | Part Time]
    
      Stack: [JS from head to toe: MEAN stack, Meteor(!!!), jQuery, Angular, Backbone, CSS (+SASS)]
    
      Resume: [ca.linkedin.com/pub/kabir-sewani/39/120/b65/]
    
      Contact: [kabirsewani.com (I'm updating the site this weekend)]
    

Recent International Development grad that has been working with start-ups for
over 2 years. I love UX and design. JavaScript gives me instant gratification.
I've played a key role in marketing at every tech start-up I've worked at. I'm
experienced in Video editing and the Adobe Suite. Looking for something fun to
work on..

------
ahuth
United States, Will relocate anywhere in the US or will work remotely

Stack: Javascript (AngularJS), Ruby, Rails

Résumé: [http://andrew.huth.me](http://andrew.huth.me),
[http://github.com/ahuth](http://github.com/ahuth)

Contact: andrew@huth.me

Looking for a company or startup with a strong culture and sense of purpose.
I'd like to work in California or Colorado, but will move anywhere in the US
for the right team. Also willing to work remotely.

Uses Rails and Angular, such as here:
[http://github.com/legion/vacation](http://github.com/legion/vacation). Also
excited to potentially learn new technologies and I'm a quick learner.

------
jooldesign
Stoke-on-Trent, UK | Remote | Full time

Stack: Programming languages (PHP|Python|C++), Web development
(HTML|JavaScript|CSS), Servers (Linux|Ubuntu|Apache)

Resume: [http://www.jooldesign.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/cv.pd...](http://www.jooldesign.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/cv.pdf)

Contact: chris@jooldesign.co.uk

Blog: [http://www.jooldesign.co.uk](http://www.jooldesign.co.uk)

Looking to work for a focused company who respect their product and customers
over short-term gains. Happy to work front-end or backend as I have a wealth
of experience in both worlds. I'm a very sharp and fast learner and always
willing to work with new technologies.

------
thenipper
Boston/Cambridge, Local, Full Time Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samphinizy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samphinizy)
Contact: sam.phinizy@gmail.com

Experienced non-profit/small company admin(~10 years experience). Nerd on the
side. I've worked for a variety of non-profits over the years from small
affordable housing developers to multi-national NGOs. Looking for a change of
pace. Comfortable with handling everything from construction management to
event planning to HR to migrating mail servers. Outside of work I program
'recreationally' playing with things like procedural generation and
combinatorics.

------
gierach
Anywhere, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Python, Django, Postgresql, PostGIS, Linux - can do DevOps/Full Stack,
testing automation with Selenium

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-
gierach/6/a9b/435](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-gierach/6/a9b/435)

Contact: please see resume or HN profile

I'm looking for a challenge with a smaller, faster, leaner company. I
currently work for a large Fortune 500 and would like a change of pace. GIS,
Education, ISP (Internet Service Provider) tech are all comfortable areas of
interest for me, but I am definitely open to trying out other
industries/verticals.

Currently reside in Madison, WI but may move if it doesn't warm up soon.

~~~
jonnjonn027
I tried to send you a note but it didn't go through. I'd love to chat, I work
for a faster, leaner, smaller, KILLER company. send a note!
jsinger@counsyl.com

------
treistab2
Hey Guys,

This week we a TON of new openings for online education startup Udemy. Here is
a link to the openings:
[https://www.udemy.com/about#jobs](https://www.udemy.com/about#jobs)

If anyone is interested in any of the positions (whether they are devs or not,
feel free to email me and I can walk you through the process to get the best
chance for the position you like.

Side Note: I do NOT get a bonus for finding new employees.

Aside from the positions - the company is pretty legit w/ tons of free startup
swag and all of the stereotypical San Francisco & startup perks like free
food, activities, and lots of beer/whiskey (bourbon is the offices' personal
fav).

Cheers, Adam adam@udemy.com

~~~
phantom_oracle
Nothing remote? All the positions say SF, CA.

------
bliker
Looking from some summer job/project Slovakia | Denmark | Europe, Remote |
Relocation, Any type of contract.

Stack: Web: PHP, CSS, HTML, JS, Ruby, Go Other: C, Embedded systems, Git,
Linux, Regex, CAD Design: Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign - Logos, Web,
Posters, Magazines

Resume: [http://bliker.github.io/Samuel_Vasko-
Resume.pdf](http://bliker.github.io/Samuel_Vasko-Resume.pdf) Github:
[https://github.com/bliker](https://github.com/bliker) Contact:
samvasko@gmail.com

I am looking from some summer job, as Iy am still at University. If you need
some extra hands on code or design in Europe I am the guy for you.

------
destructaball
Location: Currently Auckland/London but I'd love to relocate

Stack: Scala, Play!, Akka, JS/JQuery, Angular.js, MySQL, Git, Android

Resume: [http://goo.gl/8UzKrM](http://goo.gl/8UzKrM)

Contact: david at 4ta dot co dot uk

I'm graduating this year (BSci Computer Science, University of Auckland) and
I'd love to get involved in an environment where I can tackle interesting
problems and make a difference to the trajectory of a small company. I'm young
so, if the jobs interesting, I don't care where it is or how long it's for.
I've reliably come top 5 nationally in programming competitions and I'm always
dabbling in new technologies.

------
czbond
Dallas,TX, Relocation, Full Time | Contract

Stack: CTO, outgoing technologist. Leading Teams, Built ongoing Rails SaaS
startup {$700k run rate year 2}, Built a Rails PaaS Startup's platform,
Node.js. Security, 7 yrs prior doing large Enterprise systems Architecture,
Build, deploy. Cloud migrations, deployments, architecture, best practices.
{eg: aws/softlayer}

Resume: Can send via request

Contact: chriszbond {at} gmail.com

Looking for high energy, leadership opportunities either in Colorado, North
Carolina, North California, or Europe. Looking for high activity, high energy,
and high people interaction opportunities {Startups or Enterprise {eg: AWS,
Apigee}}. Open to consulting, if it involves travelling.

------
Joshu42
【Paris,France ; (Remote || Relocation) ; Full Time】

 _Stack_ : C, C++, PHP, SQL, HTML/CSS/JS, Project&Team
management/coordination, Unix, sysadmin and security, machine learning, image
processing, ...

 _Resume_ :
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/davidcoullet/en](http://www.linkedin.com/in/davidcoullet/en)

 _Contact_ :
[http://david.coullet.info/#!/contact](http://david.coullet.info/#!/contact)

Entrepreneur opened to new opportunities ツ , I would like to find a job with
Team & project management, and a mandatory technical challenge ! Versatile, I
love solving problems the efficient way.

------
gs7
Bay Area, Local | Remote, Full Time

Stack: PHP, MySQL, JS/jQuery, CSS, HTML, iOS/Objective C

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Contact: gabe [at] hire [dot] gs

I'm a web developer with 7+ years of professional experience. I love fixing
problems or solving inefficiencies with the help of technology. While my main
expertise is in web development, I've also been learning Objective C and
building iOS apps for the last 6 months. I can quickly grasp new
technologies/languages and use them to come up with solutions to business
problems. I'm currently employed, but I'm open to networking, new
opportunities, or fun side projects.

------
mdolon
NYC, Remote or local, Contract/Part Time

Tech: HTML/HAML, CSS (SASS/LESS), JS (jQuery, Backbone.js), Ruby (RoR),
Python, PHP (Yii), Photoshop, UX/UI design, Bootstrap, Foundation, Wordpress

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/)

Contact: mdolon [at] gmail

Blog: [http://devgrow.com/](http://devgrow.com/)

I'm a full-stack engineer who's done a lot of design/front-end work in the
past. Currently playing lead tech/product role for a small startup based in
NYC and have a LOT of free time, especially over weekends. Excel at quickly
building prototypes.

------
beefman
Berkeley CA, Local | Remote, Full Time | Part Time

Javascript, Scheme, Excel, Objective-C, C++, Python (in that order)

[http://lumma.org/ckl-resume.pdf](http://lumma.org/ckl-resume.pdf)

Contact: 510-306-7305

Ex-Apple, semi-retired, differently pleasant to be around. Love Javascript!
Love solving problems, with code or natural language. Ideally leave creation
of problems (i.e. major architecture work) to others, though I have been known
to rise to the occasion when problems are needed immediately. Skilled in eng.
management if it comes to that. Expert in several disparate, mostly useless
subjects. Wanted in two states for unlicensed use of multilinear algebra.

------
pataprogramming
Philadelphia, PA, USA; Remote: Yes, Relocation: Only for an extremely
compelling opportunity; Full Time

Stack: Mostly writing Clojure, Java, and occasional Python these days. Also,
org-babel rocks my socks.

Resume: Contact via email for resume

Contact: paul at pataprogramming.com

Just completed my Ph.D. in CS, focusing on self-organization, autonomic
computing, and distributed systems. Deeply interested in self-management,
applying computational intelligence to distributed systems, and using
visualization to understand complex systems. Looking for hard problems to
solve in these areas. I'm currently co-organizer for local Linux, Clojure, and
functional programming user groups. U.S. Citizen.

------
quaunaut
Minneapolis, wishing to move to San Francisco, Remote or Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Ruby/Rails, Ember.js, Docker, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eId4toQ3xVwyQF7zhV8awtQr...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eId4toQ3xVwyQF7zhV8awtQrvRT4eCcu1HCRoncI3UA/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: jake.m.mays [at] gmail.com

Currently I'm in Minneapolis looking to get over to San Francisco- but what
I'm looking for most is interesting work. I'm looking for the kind of work I
can throw myself into. I love what I do, and I love learning even more, so
talk to me that's more than just a 9-5 to collect a paycheck.

------
mkohlmyr
Location: Hampshire, UK. Relocation, Full time. Stack: Python, NodeJS, front-
end JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Photoshop, Git, limited Java/PHP

Resume: [https://github.com/kmyr](https://github.com/kmyr)
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw6XiyI4uJjwSG5lcXBYTS1yVXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw6XiyI4uJjwSG5lcXBYTS1yVXM/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: mikael [at] kohlmyr [dot] com

Willing to relocate globally, mainly interested in start-up jobs working on
web-based or web-facing applications. I enjoy both front and back-end
development and am happy to learn new technologies.

------
Linell
USA, Remote or Relocation, Full Time Stack: .NET (C#, mvc), NodeJS, PHP
Resume: [http://thelinell.com/resume/](http://thelinell.com/resume/) Contact:
tlbonnette@gmail.com

I am graduating next week with a BS in computer science and a minor in
mathematics. I've completed two internships and held a variety of software
development related positions, including QA lead during one internship. I
truly enjoy software development and would love to work for a company that
would help me get my career started off right. I'd prefer to stay in the
Southern United States, but I can relocate.

~~~
lesliekivit
Hi Linell,

I would be more than interested to chat with you. Contact me on
leslie.kivit@booking.com.

Cheers,

Leslie

------
lexi-mono
Remote - Full-time | Part-time

I'm a mobile developer who values innovation and best practices. I
particularly favor the Xamarin SDK and adjacent technologies. I hack on open
source, speak and blog about cross-platform/mobile development.

Stack: Xamarin.iOS, Xamarin.Android, Xamarin.Mac, C#, REST, Azure, TDD

Github: [http://github.com/alexandra-marin/](http://github.com/alexandra-
marin/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01)

Blog: [http://xmonodev.wordpress.com/](http://xmonodev.wordpress.com/)

------
seanevd
SLC, UT, Relocation, Full Time Stack: Sass, LESS, CSS, HTML, Haml, Javascript,
jQuery, MeteorJS, ThreeJS, NodeJS, Gulp, Grunt, Handlebars, RequireJS, AJAX,
JSON, MySQL, MSSQL Server, MongoDB, CMS (WordPress, Ghost, Jekyll), Git,
Photoshop, Illustrator

Contact: [http://seanevd.com](http://seanevd.com)

I'm focused mostly on front end development but have a history of design and
have extensive database knowledge from school. I'm willing to move anywhere
exciting and am looking to work with a start up or digital agency. I need to
work somewhere where I can work with like-minded/passionate people.

------
juliogreff
Southern Brazil, Remote or Relocation (anywhere), Full Time (preferred) or
Contract

Stack: Ruby, JavaScript, EmberJS, HTML5, CSS3

Resume: [http://juliogreff.net/resume/](http://juliogreff.net/resume/)

Spent the last few years working mostly on the backend side on long running
projects, looking forward to get back on doing full stack dev, I miss working
with startups. I'm mostly interested in developing products from the ground
up, so I'd be a great fit for a tech co-founder, but I have no problem dealing
with existing codebases. Feel free to approach me if you have an idea that
generates actual value.

------
pbarnett
San Antonio TX, Remote | Local, Full Time

Stack: Java, Spring, Git, Linux, Clojure!, Gradle, Jenkins, Puppet,
Javascript+jQuery

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5kmsj0ff26nydo/pbarnett_resume.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5kmsj0ff26nydo/pbarnett_resume.pdf)

Contact: pbarnett888 at gmail

I am looking for interesting development work involving primarily server
applications. I don't dislike front-end development, I just enjoy writing
server applications more. I am very interested and enthusiastic about
automated build and deployment processes. I enjoy functional programming, git,
linux and automation.

------
silenteh
Switzerland, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Golang, Scala/Java, Akka, Netty, C, ElasticSearch, NoSQL (Cassandra,
MongoDb)

Contact: my HN username at gmail

Resume: please contact me for a copy

In the field for more than 14 years.

I am passionate about cryptography and IT security and I am looking for an
opportunity to work on open source projects preferably in crypto and security
in general. I have also more than 5 years of experience in scaling web sites
and native applications stack with more than 50 billion page views per month.
I love talking to others, so for any question feel free to ping me anytime!

Latest books read or in the process of reading:

\- High Performance Browser Networking

\- Understanding and using C pointers

\- Reverse Engineering

------
AndroidJedi
California, U.S. - Remote - Contract or Direct

Stack: Android Native Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, SQLite, XML and Linux.

Resume: To discuss work opportunities and for my full resume please email me.

Contact: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

I'm seeking work as an Android Developer.

I'm an experienced Android Developer. I have developed Android mobile apps for
phones and tablets and published them in the Google Play store.

My Android app project experience, includes: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and product maintenance.

------
wolpherine
Hamburg, Germany; would relocate to US (Bay Area, NY, H1B); Remote/Local; Full
Time

Stack: full stack web development, PHP, JavaScript, SQL, Redis, Apache, Nginx,
Varnish, Git, Linux, DevOps, Sysadmin

Short CV:
[https://www.xing.com/profile/Wolf_Wolfschuetz](https://www.xing.com/profile/Wolf_Wolfschuetz)

Contact me: wolf (at) wolfschuetz (dot) de

I really like to build awesome websites and am experienced in all aspects of
web development. I love the building and also the admin parts of it. I also
have experience as a team leader of a web development division, and I am an
all around social guy.

------
dmoreno
Location: Madrid, Remote, Contract

Stack: C/C++, Python (Django), HTML5/JS, Linux, SQL...

Resume:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/dmorenomontero](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/dmorenomontero)

Contact: dmoreno [a] coralbits.com

Graduate Computer Engineer with 6+ years of professional experience as Lead
Developer and CTO and a lifelong interest in computer science, programming
languages, software development and programming. Passionate about new
technologies and startup culture. Participated in several startups as
technical lead and project manager. 15+ years of GNU/Linux and FLOSS
experience.

------
cjo
Denver. Willing to relocate. Full-time/part-time/contract.

Stack: Clojure, Python, I'm learning JS/jQuery

Portfolio:
[http://www.cjolsen.com/portfolio](http://www.cjolsen.com/portfolio)

Contact: see webpage for email

Entry level. I learned a bit of programming in college (I minored in
electrical engineering) and started to take it seriously a few years ago.
Though I've focused on desktop apps in the past I'm following the market and
moving towards web technologies. I'm open to contract-to-hire and I'll
consider relocation on a case-by-case basis.

------
morcutt
Austin, Texas. Open to full time, contract, or part time. Stack: iOS,
PHP/MySQL, Rails, HTML/CSS/jQuery, Photoshop, Illustrator, Design/UX

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ewfmz8kif8xz6sl/MichaelOrcuttResum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ewfmz8kif8xz6sl/MichaelOrcuttResume.pdf)

Contact michaeltorcutt [at] gmail [dot] com

I am looking to work in an early stage startup. Preferably, in an iOS
position. Check out some of my past work at
[https://dribbble.com/morcutt](https://dribbble.com/morcutt).

------
grayrest

        New York, NY, Local, Full Time/Contract/Part Time
    
        Stack: Frontend, Python (rusty), Clojure
    
        Resume: http://gr.ayre.st/s/Karl_Guertin_resume.txt
    
        Contact: on resume
    

While I consider myself full stack, it's been many years since anybody's paid
me for anything except writing Javascript. I'm looking to work with a group
that cares about code quality because I lean heavily towards the better is
better side when making implementation decisions and tend to argue with just
get it done guys.

------
samsnelling
Oklahoma City, Remote or OKC, Full Time

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, PHP, HTML, CSS (SASS|LESS), Database
(MySQL\Maria), Deployment (Git|Nginx|Apache), Design (Illustrator|Photoshop)

Resume: [http://snelling.io/resume](http://snelling.io/resume)

Contact: sam@snelling.io

Looking for: \- A cross-functional position where I can help a business in
several different areas. \- A scrappy company looking to try new ideas,
technologies and services.

Me - Somewhat full stack. Love ML, NLP, and big(ger) data. Love connecting the
dots between data. Self taught, willing (and still hungry) to learn new
technologies.

------
tedkimble
Seattle WA, Remote|Local, Full-Time|Contract|Part-Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL/Titan, Heroku/AWS, UI/UX tools

Resume:
[http://www.theodorekimble.com/resume.pdf](http://www.theodorekimble.com/resume.pdf)

Contact: mail@theodorekimble.com

I'm a full-stack web developer with significant Ruby on Rails experience and a
formal graduate design education. I enjoy understanding the technical and
qualitative elements that problems pose in order to design and build elegant
solutions.

I'm looking for remote contract opportunities or interesting full-time
positions in Seattle.

------
WillCP
Washington, DC - Remote/Local - Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: Python, Ruby (Rails), Java (Android), JS (Coffee, Backbone.js,
Node.js), PHP, WordPress

Resume: [http://wcpetersen.com/resume.pdf](http://wcpetersen.com/resume.pdf)

Contact: will [at] wcpetersen [dot] com

Open to part time or contract, but full time work would be ideal. I started
doing web development just because I was missing that skill in my toolbox, and
ended up sticking with it for a few years. I'd be equally happy with another
web development job as I would moving on to another stack.

------
zntfdr
Location: Anywhere (I'm from Italy, currently in Shanghai), Relocation and/or
Remote, preferably Full Time

Stack: JavaScript, php, Java, Ruby, C++, HTML (any), CSS (any), jQuery and
more.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

Contact: my username @ gmail.com

I'm graduating this October in Computer Science at the University of Padua,
Italy. Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented
people around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems,
and to plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
dharmendhar
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, Local, Full Time

Stack Primary: Java and Android dev, HTML, CSS and Java Script

Secondary: C, C++, Matlab

Looking for: Software Engineer's position and Android Development from August
16th 2014

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dharmendhar-
pulakunta/16/66a/98...](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dharmendhar-
pulakunta/16/66a/987)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dpulakunta/](https://github.com/dpulakunta/)

Currently: Pursuing Masters Degree in San Diego State University and will
intern at One King's Lane

------
victorbx
Anywhere, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Objective-C(iOS), Python(Django,Flask), C++, HTML, CSS,
Javascript(JQuery)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5-vMNiRkg6kUUZpQ1M0UVBmQVU/](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5-vMNiRkg6kUUZpQ1M0UVBmQVU/)

Contact: victornbarrera@gmail.com

Website: [http://victornb.com](http://victornb.com)

Looking to apply everything I know to the mobile scene and pick up new things.
A company who is into what they do. I'm currently in So Cal and about to
graduate in 2 months with a degree in Computer Science.

------
janus
Rosario, Argentina • Remote / Relocate to Europe (Arg / Italian citizen) •
Full Time

Stack: Ruby (Rails|Sinatra|Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery|AngularJS), HTML
(HAML|Slim), CSS (Sass|Less), RDBMS (MySQL|PostgreSQL), git, Chef, nginx

Resume: [http://ar.linkedin.com/pub/bruno-
bonamin/1b/798/922](http://ar.linkedin.com/pub/bruno-bonamin/1b/798/922)

Contact: bruno [at] bonamin dot org

Interested in work as a ruby, javascript developer. I'm very passionate about
technology. I'd be very interested in a position in Berlin, Germany or
similar.

------
xpop2027
Miami, FL. Remote / Relocation / Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, HTML, SQL, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Git.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xq1j6f9prlqf7i/Jose_Casanova_Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xq1j6f9prlqf7i/Jose_Casanova_Resume.pdf)

Linkedin & Github in CV.

Contact: jose [at] josecasanova dot] com

Looking to be employed as a Junior Rails developer, open to internships since
I do not have any professional development experience. I have 2 years
experience building with with Rails, over 10 years experience building
websites via HTML/CSS/JS.

------
kgabis
Kraków (Poland), Local/Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: C, C++, CUDA, C#

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/d7hq3x75bevpr3y/cv_05_2014.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/d7hq3x75bevpr3y/cv_05_2014.pdf)

Contact: kgabis [ a t ] gmail [ d o t ] com

Github: [http://github.com/kgabis](http://github.com/kgabis)

I'm experienced in writing low level code, mostly in C and C++. For the last
few months I've been programming GPUs with CUDA. I should be available for
hire from august/september.

------
havemurci
Raleigh / Durham, Remote / Local, Full Time

Marketing, Support, Project Management, Some Technical

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-
bobbe/19/190/609](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-bobbe/19/190/609)

Contact: mbobbe at gmail dot com

Graduating in 1 week with economics major, compsci minor.

Experienced entrepreneur with 120k revenue

Excellent references from owners of The Startup Factory for both web dev and
recruiting new companies. Resume available upon request.

Looking for a fast paced startup that needs a problem solver, growth hacker,
project manager, etc. Consider it done.

------
Synroc
Anyone looking for creatives? I'm a graduating senior at the University of
Chicago looking to break into the SF scene in a marketing and UX/UI design
capacity. I'm a marketer with design chops, and want to put my balance of
creative and analytical skills to good use.

[San Francisco, CA], [Relocation], [Full Time, Internship] Resume:
[http://ow.ly/wsQNm](http://ow.ly/wsQNm) Portfolio:
[http://joymao.com](http://joymao.com) Contact: joymao [AT] uchicago [DOT] edu

------
paf31
Los Angeles, remote preferred, Contract | Part Time

Stack: Haskell, C#, F#, Scala, Java, TypeScript, Javascript

Resume: [http://functorial.com](http://functorial.com)

Contact: my username at cantab dot net

I am looking for something challenging which would allow me to use my skills
in functional programming (with a strong preference for Haskell). Short to
medium term contract/part time projects are preferred. I am most interested in
language/compiler design, but given the freedom to use the right tools, I
would be happy working on a wide variety of projects.

------
Raffledoocious
Chicago | Willing to relocate anywhere | Full Time

Stack: C#, ASP.NET, MVC, Robot framework, Jenkins, Mercurial

Resume: [http://raffledoocious.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/Jared-M...](http://raffledoocious.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/05/Jared-M-Lutteke-Resume.pdf)

Contact: jlutteke@gmail.com

I am looking for an API focused development position, though I am open to any
back end development position at a growing company.

Considering I have a Software Engineer in Test background, I would be open to
a Software Engineer in Test role depending on responsibilities.

------
yamalight
Any location, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: JS (node & client-side), Python, PHP, C# (.Net, Xamarin), ObjC, Java,
Semantic Web - fullstack + mobile stuff, plus some experience in devops

Resume, Contact: [http://codezen.ru](http://codezen.ru)

Would love to work on something new and awesome in a new and awesome country.
Exact topic doesn't matter as much as the product / idea and team. I can offer
10+ years of experience in webdev and 4+ in mobile. Have experience of
building stuff from idea to release (including 3 startups).

------
tekknolagi
Location, Palo Alto, CA / Medford, MA | Summer intermship

Stack: Ruby, (Javascript, HTML, CSS), Python, PHP, C, Java, git

Resume: [http://bernsteinbear.com/resume/](http://bernsteinbear.com/resume/)

Contact: max [at] bernsteinbear [dot] com

I'm going to college next year, so I'm looking for an up and coming place to
work this summer. It would be neat if I could continue part-time during the
year (either remotely or from a Boston office or something) as well. I
primarily do backend development, but am open to learning new things!

------
kristiandupont
Barcelona • Remote • Contract

Stack: Javascript, NodeJS, Meteor, .NET (C#, asp.net mvc etc.)

Resume:
[http://kristiandupont.com/KristianDupontresume.pdf](http://kristiandupont.com/KristianDupontresume.pdf)

Contact: kristian@kristiandupont.com

BS in computer science, many years of development experience x86 asm, C, C++,
.NET and recently almost exclusively JS. I've worked on video games, large
enterprise projects and many data visualization projects with D3.

I've taught and given talks on TDD, continuous integration, scrum, kanban and
various technologies.

------
SingAlong
Anywhere, Full-time (remote or willing to relocate)

* Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, Erlang, CoffeeScript, Ember.js, Angular.js

* GitHub: [http://github.com/HashNuke](http://github.com/HashNuke)

* Resume: [http://akash.im/resume.pdf](http://akash.im/resume.pdf)

* About me in detail: [https://gist.github.com/HashNuke/f007015429275df5d7d9](https://gist.github.com/HashNuke/f007015429275df5d7d9)

* What I'm looking for: Interesting stuff to work on and a nice team to work with.

akash [at] akash.im

------
Achshar
Location: Chandigarh, India, Local, Part time web development

HTML5/JS/CSS/PHP/MySQL

[http://achshar.com](http://achshar.com)

I won't mind some extra money while I complete my college.

------
dkaoster
San Jose / San Diego / Remote, Full Time between June 16th to October 3rd /
Part Time otherwise

Stack: HTML, CSS, Python, Django, PHP, MySQL, Java, C/C++, JS

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu7x8tn2y7zu1pz/Daniel%20Kao%20Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu7x8tn2y7zu1pz/Daniel%20Kao%20Resume.pdf)

Contact: dkao@diplateevo.com

My ideal position would blend technical with marketing / branding, which means
working on things like split testing, user experience, and the more client
side of development.

------
fasteddie31003
San Francisco, local or remote, full time or contract

Ruby, JavaScript, Objective-C, PHP, HTML, CSS, Java, C

[https://github.com/CacheFactory](https://github.com/CacheFactory)

I've been an independent contractor for the past two years working on projects
that mostly involve ROR, but also involve JavaScript, and Objective-C. I also
have been working on my product Taskflow.io when I don't have contracting
work. I am looking to join a fun, smart team again and make awesome products
with cool people again.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Your cert config on heroku is causing issues at taskflow.io

------
ianopolous
Oxford (UK), Local|Remote| May be willing to relocate (Australia/UK dual
citizen), Full Time

Stack: Java, Scala, x86

Resume:
[http://content.wuala.com/contents/ianopolous/public/cv.pdf](http://content.wuala.com/contents/ianopolous/public/cv.pdf)

Contact: ian [dot] c [dot] preston [at] gmail [dot] com

Oxford DPhil in Particle Physics looking for interesting and difficult
problems to solve, bonus points if they involve distributed systems or
emulation. My past work includes JPC and Peergos (details in resume).

------
Xechas
New York, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Python, JavaScript, C, Haskell, Java

Resume: [http://www.bgapinski.com](http://www.bgapinski.com),
[http://github.com/bgapinski](http://github.com/bgapinski)

Contact: bgapinski@gmail.com

I graduate from university in a couple of weeks. I have roughly 4 years of
experience doing programming as a student (mostly web type stuff) and have
made a fair number of contributions to my university's projects. I'd be happy
with any kind of programming position.

------
antonius
Ottawa, Ontario; Internship/Remote Work

Stack: C, C++, Java, JS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonkarpus](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonkarpus)

Contact: anton [at] karpus [dot] net

I'm a student currently majoring in CS but have a background in Finance
(through first degree). Well rounded and eager to learn whatever is thrown at
me. Ideally looking for part-time work or an internship in North America. If
you're looking for a coder with a strong business sense, send me an email and
we can chat!

------
pknerd
Remote, Contract,FT,Part Time

Stack: core PHP,Python,XBMC plugin Development, Laravel, Code Igniter, Browser
Extensions, Appcelerator Titanium.

Resume: [http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)
Contact: kadnan(at)gmail.com

Over 10 years of development experience for mobile, web and desktop. I have
worked in B2B Industry, Financial sector and ISP. A kind of technology
agnostic. Willing to work for a company which is not so Time Zone restricted.
Though not a mandatory requirement.

------
fscof
New York City - Full Time JS, Angular, Backbone, HTML/CSS, Python, Django,
PHP, d3.js Resume: [http://lnkd.in/N_EP7G](http://lnkd.in/N_EP7G) fscofield at
uchicago dot edu

Self-taught programmer, startup experience. Interned at Priceonomics,
Appfigures. Have hacked on [http://findnewjams.com](http://findnewjams.com).

Looking for an entry level frontend position at a startup with an ambitious
mission that values learning and employee development.

~~~
mtsmith85
Tried to connect on LinkedIn and it wouldn't let me; shoot me a note (email in
profile) and we can chat about a potential position here at Canvas.

------
cdenervaux
San Francisco; Local; Contract

Stack: Technical Project Management. Full SDLC, Agile/Lean/Waterfall
implementation. Web/SaaS/Mobile.

Resume: [http://goo.gl/b1pWMC](http://goo.gl/b1pWMC)

Contact: See resume.

Hands-on Technical Project Manager, CSM®, SCPM®, 10 years experience in web,
SaaS and mobile project design, management, implementation, and support.
Looking for a TPM/Scrum Master role in a startup (A/B/C rounds of financing)
or larger corporation in Agile/SCRUM environment.

------
LilyJ
Location: San Francisco or Remote | fulltime or contract

Stack: Rails (+ Sinatra), JavaScript (+ Angular, +Backbone, +D3), CSS (+
SASS/SCSS, responsive design, animation, etc.), and HTML.

Portfolio: [http://lilyj.me](http://lilyj.me)

Hi I'm a full-stack developer based in SF. If you have a mockup or prototype
that you would like to have built, I can help you with that. I'm also open for
a fulltime positions in SF. Please shoot me an email; I'd love to here about
what you are building.

------
sitetechie
Amsterdam (The Netherlands) · Local | Remote · Contract | Freelance

Stack: JavaScript (Node.js/Express, AngularJS, BackboneJS), Perl (Dancer),
Python (Flask), Ruby (Sinatra)

Resume: [http://about.peterdevos.com](http://about.peterdevos.com)

Contact: peter at sitecorporation.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, to build your MVP or build
something big with a small distributed team. As product owner or tech lead I
can bring your idea to market. Full-stack dev, 20 years experience, always
eager to learn.

------
darkf
Portland, Oregon, Remote | Local, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Python, Haskell, C, C++, Ruby, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript,
C#, Racket, Haxe, OCaml, Lua

Resume:
[http://darkf.anapnea.net/work/resume.html](http://darkf.anapnea.net/work/resume.html)

Contact: [See resume]

Any company that does not follow the typical enterprise stack of ugly Java
code is fine with me. I am a talented/experienced developer and I would love a
chance to work with any interesting companies looking to hire me.

------
moisesvega
Mexico , Remote | Relocation, Full Time | Part Time]

    
    
      Stack: Python, Ruby, MongoDB, AngularJS, Go
    
      Resume: http://goo.gl/AIWqmm
    
      Contact: resume
    
      I want to try something different I would love to work something related to Big data and/or Machine Learning. 
    
      I would like to relocate to Silicon Valley, I've been working with startups and I love the culture of being an entrepreneur and create awesome things with small teams and fast developments.

------
secretdark
London, UK, Remote, Contract

Stack: J2EE/Java (10 years), Android (4 years)

Resume:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/rbateman](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/rbateman)

Contact: ryan@darkindustries.co

Overview: I currently develop Android applications and run a small team of
freelance/contract developers and designers. We specialise in the development
of Android applications for iOS-based startups but have produced apps for
everything from large media clients such as NBCSports to individuals with a
neat idea.

------
nchuhoai
Boston, Remote, Contract/Part-Time

Stack: AWS/Heroku, Ruby/Rails, Backbone/Foundation, Sass, Coffeescript

More about me at [http://nambrot.com/about](http://nambrot.com/about)

Contact: nambrot@googlemail.com

Fullstack Developer right out of college, but with significant product
experience under the belt. Love every aspect around building product, and am
therefore your best bet if you need a jack of all trades that knows how the
pieces fit into your business. Previous startup at credport.org

------
joseph_b
Orange County, CA. Relocation for the right company. Full time.

Stack includes Linux, PHP, MySQL, MSSQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript, AWS, Redis,
Memcache, and more.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartfay/)

Contact: hn (at) paperba (dot) gs

I'm interested in small and start-up companies.

I have 10+ years experience doing back-end web development and analytics for
small companies.. some of which have become very large companies. I prefer
small teams with less managerial cruft.

------
greenspider
Pittsburgh, PA, Remote/Local, Full Time | Contract

Stack: Python, Javascript, MySQL, MongoDB, Git, PHP/Ruby (rusty)

Contact: greenspider.hn@gmail.com

I'm a developer with about 2-3 years of professional experience. Like some
people here I don't want my current employer to know I'm looking. I currently
want to expand my abilities and do some interesting work. I really want to get
into machine learning, NLP, etc ... but I'm open to other interesting topics.
Contact me and I'll send over my resume.

------
techiemouse
Cardiff, UK, Full Time

Stack: Java, SQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Adobe Photoshop

Resume: [http://techiemouse.com/cv.pdf](http://techiemouse.com/cv.pdf) |
uk.linkedin.com/in/dianasilviateodorescu/

Contact: diana@techiemouse.com

I am an ambitious final year Computer Science undergraduate at Aberystwyth
University and I will graduate this July with at least a 2:1 in Software
Engineering. Looking for software development companies within Cardiff area
willing to offer a job to a quick learner.

------
ismail
Location: South Africa, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part-time

Stack: Ruby, ROR, Python, Django, Flask, HTML, CSS, Redis, MongoDB, PosgreSQL,
Oracle, JS

Work:

[http://www.codiez.co.za](http://www.codiez.co.za)

[http://github.com/ismaild](http://github.com/ismaild)

Contact: myHNuser @ codiez domain

Looking for interesting challenges, companies that value quality. I have
previous startup experience and have done everything from product development,
lean startup, marketing to dev, and knocking on doors.

------
allard
Saint Louis, remote or here, > 10 y of experience (see résumé); substantial
completion of CS50, see github.com/ra too.

résumé —
[http://elm.nfshost.com/sansaddressforHN.pdf](http://elm.nfshost.com/sansaddressforHN.pdf)

Looking for contemporary technology (docker, eg; not necessarily), and great
people — curious, smart, good taste.

rick % inboxpro (the usual commercial TLD. I poll that mailbox every five days
but will increase that to every other day until one week from now.)

------
cpursley
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA [Or relocation to Seattle, WA, Portland, OR or
Denver, CO]

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Angular

Resume: [http://goo.gl/ZkoRqV](http://goo.gl/ZkoRqV)

Seeking: Junior Ruby on Rails and/or Angularjs web development role with a
strong focus on user experience and user interface lead product development.

Experience: Built Appraisal Flow (www.appraisalflow.com), an office management
and work flow tracking SaaS application for appraisers (Ruby on Rails).

------
mden
NYC, NY (looking to relocate); Full Time

Stack: C++, Python, JS, WebGL, OpenGL

Resume: [http://denchev.io/resume.pdf](http://denchev.io/resume.pdf)

Contact: mdenchev gmail.com

I'm a general programmer who's started specializing in computer graphics. I'm
a strong self-learner who likes working with a team to solve interesting and
complicated problems.

I'm looking for graphics related work be it data visualization, real-time
interactive, or other. Feel free to contact me at the email above.

------
TheBiv
Dallas, Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Contract

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Design (PSD/HTML/CSS), JS, Obj-C

Resume: email me for resume at hnseeker@gmail.com

Contact: hnseeker@gmail.com

My strength is in being told a broad business requirement, and then building
something that reliably accomplishes that goal. I would probably describe
myself as more of a product manager that happens to code! I am not really
looking to leave, but if there is an interesting opportunity, then I would
definitely give it a real thought!

------
philbo
London, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Clojure, Node.js

Resume: [https://github.com/philbooth](https://github.com/philbooth)

Contact: pmbooth at gmail

I'm looking for 100% remote working opportunities that will enable me to leave
the UK and fulfil my dream of living in the Pyrenees. ~15 years experience,
including both front- and back-end. I have strong personal commitments to
accessibility, progressive enhancement and unit testing; my next role will
allow me to support all three.

------
SJMosley
Dallas,TX, Relocation, Full-Time

Stack: C#,Java,C++,HTML,CSS,Javascript,Game Design

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sjmosley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sjmosley/)

Contact:
[http://www.sjmosley.com/contact.html](http://www.sjmosley.com/contact.html)

I am looking for a programmer or producer position on the west coast.
Preferably in the game industry, but I am also very interested in many new
technologies outside of games.

------
mollietaylor
Location: Atlanta, Local or Remote, Full Time

Stack: JS (esp. Leaflet and D3), R, Gephi, HTML, CSS, a little Python and
Django

Portfolio:
[http://mollietaylor.com/portfolio.html](http://mollietaylor.com/portfolio.html)

Resume: [http://mollietaylor.com/resume/](http://mollietaylor.com/resume/)

Contact: mollie.taylor@gmail.com

Overview: Data scientist. Love making interactive visualizations and maps.
Also enjoy data analysis and front-end development.

------
mattm
Japan, Remote, Contract|Part Time|Full Time

Stack: PHP (all frameworks), Python (Django), Perl

Resume: [http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio](http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio)

Contact: matt@mattmccormick.ca

Looking to work with good people working on something that helps others. I'm
not picky. I pick up things fast so would love to get involved with
technologies I haven't used so much like Python, Ruby on Rails or Node.js I
can also contribute to business decisions.

------
kungfooey
Nashville, TN, Local & Remote, Contract or Part Time

Stack: Python, PostgreSQL, Amazon Redshift, Redis

Resume:
[http://dailytechnology.net/projects/](http://dailytechnology.net/projects/)

Contact: hn@dailytechnology.net

Web application developer, past experience with Jave, PHP & Ruby. Familiar
with jargon of healthcare. Love working with data (particularly with Amazon
Redshift). More interested in moonlighting projects than anything else, but
always open to talk.

------
akalair91
Birmingham UK, Will Relocate, Full Time

Stack: PHP, Ruby, Java

Resume: [http://www.aaronkalair.co.uk](http://www.aaronkalair.co.uk)

Contact: aaronkalair@gmail.com

I graduate in a month and I'm looking for a graduate / junior developer role.
Completed GSOC last year working for ThinkUp building a YouTube crawler and
have experience writing code in Ruby, PHP and Java but I'm willing to learn
new languages. Looking for a job that involves solving interesting problems.

------
adaline
Taiwan/UK, Remote, Contract | Part Time

Stack: Rails, Js, C++, Go, Lua, Shell, Design, Audio, I love everything!

Resume:[http://v-a-l.co.uk](http://v-a-l.co.uk)

Contact: arkhipov.valentin@gmail[com]

I am moving back to UK in a couple of months and looking for a new job,
currently I have about 15 hours a week available but when I move back will be
more. I love solving problems in creative ways, to me programming is an art
form and I strive for perfection in function and form.

------
bluishgreen
Just a friendly note, a lot of you are using external links from paste-bin or
with a google link shortner etc. HN automatically marks posts with these links
as dead.

~~~
alanh
Are cl.ly links OK? (Edit: It seems so — I checked with incognito mode, albeit
from the same IP address)

------
EugeneOZ
Russia, Saint-Petersburg, Remote OR Relocation, Full time Stack: PHP, JS,
AngularJS Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz)
Contact: [https://github.com/jamm](https://github.com/jamm) or normandiggs at
gmail

Looking for any AngularJS-related work, main reason - relocation from Russia,
because I don't support current politicans.

------
ownagefool
London/Guildford, Remote/Local, Contracts Only

Stack: PHP dev with nix skills. Others skills, see link below.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan)

Contact: allan@adegnan.net

Would prefer to use a modern stack, would like to do devops, but will happily
work on less shiny stuff for decent rates. Obviously would love to use other
stacks but my PHP/Linux skills are where most of my experience lie.

------
calcsam
SF Bay Area, Local, Full-Time

Resume: linkd.in/1n75ZQX

Stack: Python (+numpy/scipy/etc), Django, SQL, Git, JS

Contact: calcsam at gmail dot com

Overview: Currently Python backend engineer. Building out reporting,
simulation, and algorithmic selection for an ad server. I'm a Stanford econ
grad & quant who taught myself to program (bit.ly/1hlw5IO).

I'm optimizing for learning, so bonus points if there are lots smart people
around. Love playing with numbers & getting to do something useful.

------
kbsali
Barcelona Spain, Remote, (Full Time | Contract | Part Time)

Stack: PHP (Symfony2, Laravel), Python (Django, Flask), Javascript, Mysql,
Redis, Mongodb, HTML5, CSS

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinsaliou](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinsaliou)

Contact: kevin [at] saliou [dot] name

Senior full stack web developer looking to be take part in cool remote
projects and able to travel from time to time for face to face meetings (I
love Maps and Open Data ;) ).

------
kilotaras
Lviv, Ukraine; Remote, Full Time Stack: C++, .Net, C#, jQuery, JS, CSS, PHP,
hack Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kilotaras](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kilotaras)
Contact: kilotaras (at) gmail.com

I'm looking for a place were I will be able to utilize my knowlege/skills in
algorithms and data structures to solve all kind of challenges. CV highlight:
full-time offer from FB after internship.

~~~
lesliekivit
Hi Kilotaras,

I would be more than interested to chat with you. Contact me on
leslie.kivit@booking.com.

Cheers,

Leslie

------
vefu
Looking for something in the Bay Area, full time entry level.

Stack: Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Wicket, Backbone.js

Contact: codyhansen92[at]gmail.com

I've been working at an internship for the past two years and now I am
graduating in 2 weeks. Here I've focused on web development, working with Java
and Wicket to create web applications. I've also done some work with
JavaScript and Backbone.js creating some larger scale tools. Please contact me
for my full resume.

------
abimaelmartell
México, Remote | Full Time

Stack: Rails, PHP, Python, C, Backbone, Node.JS

Resume:
[http://mx.linkedin.com/in/abimaelmartell](http://mx.linkedin.com/in/abimaelmartell)

Contact: me at my username .com or through linkedin

Im looking for a stable job as Full-Stack web developer or Backend. You can
see my coding standars in my github projects ->
[https://github.com/abimaelmartell](https://github.com/abimaelmartell)

------
indlebe
Vancouver, BC · Full Time

Stack Primary: Systems (all OS), Networking general (Cisco, JunOS, pfSense),
HTML, CSS, JS, php, Arduino, CAD.

Resume: ca.linkedin.com/pub/matthew-smith/12/47/5a6/

Contact: me@indlebe.com

Operations generalist, systems/network troubleshooting specialist and FOSS
enthusiast. Looking for fulltime employement in a position where the
company/institution is focused on helping and/or educating people, preferably
the underpriviledged.

------
mailshanx
Singapore | Europe | North America | Full Time

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn), Java, C++

Contact: [http://shanx.us](http://shanx.us)

Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics. If your company generates large amounts of data, i can help you
exploit it and build production machine learning systems. Built a machine
learning engine for the world's fastest underwater modem.

------
slightlycuban
Orlando, FL; Local; Full Time | Contract

Stack: Java, Python(numpy), & some .NET for work; HTML & SASS for fun

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/mtracy](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/mtracy)

Contact: slightlycuban [at] gmail.com

Backend developer who happens to know HTML/CSS and a bit of sysadmin.

Hired straight out of college for big government contractor. Working on space
stuff is interesting, but I'm ready to escape big corporate bureaucracy.

------
rohith_14_04
Kochi-India, Remote , Full Time

Stack: PHP5, Javascript, CSS3, HTML5, MySQL, Apache2, Ubuntu Server

Resume : [http://goo.gl/z6hjpq](http://goo.gl/z6hjpq)

Contact : rohith@rohu.in

Currently working on Laravel Framework, Any MVC PHP framework can be adapted
quickly. Freelancing for last 3 years using LAMP stack.

Looking for interesting projects. Looking forward to work with company where
there is a good work-life balance and friendly team members ready to support
each other.

------
sharno
Living in Egypt but willing to relocated anywhere, Remote & Relocation, Full-
time / part time / contract

Stack: iOS, Python

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/employer/199366](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/employer/199366)

Contact: sharnoby3@gmail.com

Just 1 year of iOS experience but very enthusiastic and very willing to learn
more and a fast learner too. Was using Python mostly in solving algorithmic
problems.

------
mcjiggerlog
London, Local, Full Time

Stack: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL (Oracle|Sybase|MySQL), git, unix

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-47z9JWTs3TT1YxZjhDelhfVHM](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-47z9JWTs3TT1YxZjhDelhfVHM)

Contact: [http://www.tomjwatson.com](http://www.tomjwatson.com)

Love working across both backend and frontend. Looking to work on something
challenging with some smart people.

------
mcmillion
Little Rock AR, Remote | Local, Full Time

Stack: HTML 5, CSS (Sass and Less), JS, CoffeeScript, Mobile-First, Responsive
Design, Rails, Node, Angular, SQL

Resume: [http://www.mcmillion.io](http://www.mcmillion.io)

Contact: matthew [at] mcmillion [dot] io

Looking for remote or local, preferred working from home with a distributed
team. 10+ years of web design / development experience. Full-stack capable
with preference in UI design and development.

------
remotedev
Remote Only, Full Time

Stack: rails, json api, rspec, angularjs, mysql

Resume: email me and I'll gladly send it. I've 4yrs of rails experience, 1yrs
of angular. I care a lot about what I work on. I like to do things properly
and use the right tool for the job. I contribute to opensource. Almost stoic.

Contact: m8r-yn0rg4@reallymymail.com

Looking for 100% remote work where quality is more important than quantity.
Where I can find _amazing developers_ to learn from.

------
knoxzin1
Brasil, Remote, Part Time / Contract

Stack: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Node.js, Git

Contact: rodrigo_siqueira1@yahoo.com.br

Looking for frontend, backend part time jobs, open to learn new technologies

------
pavanred
USA, Relocation, Full Time

Professional Exp Stack: C#, ASP.Net, SQL Server, SQL Server BI, Oracle, js,
IIS, NUnit, WCF, TFS

Academic (MS Data Science) Stack: Java, Python, Postgres, R, Hadoop, git

Resume:
[http://www.cs.uic.edu/~preddy/resume.pdf](http://www.cs.uic.edu/~preddy/resume.pdf)

Contact: in resume

Current Masters Computer Science, Academic focus - Data science. Graduating
shortly. Prior experience of 5 years web development on MS stack.

------
mtrn
Leipzig, Germany, Remote, Contract, Part Time

Stack: HTML, CSS, Python (Flask, Django, pandas), Java, Go, PHP, Javascript,
SQL, SOLR, elasticsearch, Git, Linux

Resume: [https://github.com/miku](https://github.com/miku),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/89391](http://stackoverflow.com/users/89391)

Contact: pgdv9o@hazr.me

I enjoy building backend systems, git collaboration and tested software.

------
alpeb
Colombia, Remote, Contract or Part Time

Stack: Scala/Java Play, AngularJS, Chrome apps/extensions, JavaFX

Resume: [http://macondoventures.com](http://macondoventures.com) ,
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alpeb](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alpeb)

Contact: alejandro@macondoventures.com

Economist, self-taught programmer. Startup experience. Looking for a team
passionate about their craft.

------
abustamam
Sacramento, CA, Remote | Relocation | Local, Full time | Contract

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Python, HTML5/CSS3, JS/jQuery, Git

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/abustamam](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/abustamam)

Contact: rasheed.bustamam@gmail.com

I'm looking for an entry-level web development position, either full-stack or
front-end. I am ambitious and eager to learn, and can give decent public
speeches.

------
perspectivezoom
San Francisco Bay Area, Local, Full-Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, MySQL/Postgres, Backbone Marionette, SASS

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perspectivezoom](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perspectivezoom)

Contact: hn@perspectivezoom.com

I'm a full-stack web developer with significant Ruby on Rails experience. I
have a history of pairing and TDD. Looking for a good team to join and to
challenge myself a bit more.

------
collegedropout
Los Angeles (or surrounding area), Full Time

Stack: Python / Flask & Django, Javascript / Node

Resume: please contact me for a resume, I'd like to keep my job search below
my current employer's radar

Contact: tsrij@droplar.com

I'm looking for an engineering position at an early stage startup. I've got
work experience in file system forensic analysis and backend web dev, but I'd
like to expand that to encompass the full stack.

------
khoffma4
Chicago, Local/Remote, Part Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS

Resume: [http://www.kevhoffman.com/resume](http://www.kevhoffman.com/resume)

Contact: khoffma4 at gmail

Mid-level rails developer looking for a PT developer position while continuing
to work on my startup. Over 2 years experience as a full-time rails developer.
Strong back-end skills but also decent at front-end work.

------
GreenApples
Fairfield, IA, relocation to San Francisco, CA, Full Time

Stack: Java, SQL, Python, PHP, JavaScript, Haskell

Resume: [http://goo.gl/mBF0uQ](http://goo.gl/mBF0uQ)

Contact: soerian at gmail

Overview: I am graduating at the end of June, with a degree in Mathematics and
Computer Science. I am looking for opportunities in the Bay Area. I am willing
to learn as required for the job. I love challenges, and I am a quick learner.

------
mdturnerphys
Seattle, Relocation, Full Time

Stack - MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, hardware development (CAD,
CNC, rapid prototyping)

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Contact: matt at guavaduck

Looking for interesting hardware development or data analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
squegles
Eugene, OR & Irvine, CA | Relocation/ Local | Internship - Full time

Stack: Python, Git, SQLite

Resume: Contact for resume

Contact: ben @ benpoliquin . com

I'm looking for 2014 Summer Internship. I am currently a sophomore in my
Universities Computer Science program, also getting my minor in Business
Administration. Preferably looking for a solid working and learning
environment to build upon the knowledge and skills I have attained thus far.

------
VeXocide
Eindhoven (The Netherlands), Relocation | Local, Full Time

Stack: C++ (Boost, STL), Python, SQL (PostgreSQL, SQLite), git

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jeroenhabraken](https://linkedin.com/in/jeroenhabraken)

Contact: <username> at gmail.com

I'm looking for a challenge as a backend enginer to further hone my C++
skills, preferably in a small team or startup where I get to wear a few more
hats.

------
blakeshall
Lexington, KY; Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Ruby/Rails, JS, whatever I need to learn

Resume:
[http://blakeshall.github.io/resume.html](http://blakeshall.github.io/resume.html)

Contact: In resume

Graduating next week with a BS in Computer Science. Looking to relocate to CA.
Looking for a web dev position. Google Summer of Code alum, interned in SF,
been working in Ruby/Rails for a couple of years now.

------
firichapo
Orlando, FL, USA, Relocation within US, Full Time

Stack: Python(Django|numpy|matplolib|PyQt), C, FORTRAN(how sexy!), HTML, CSS,
JAVA.

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mario-
rodriguez/8/955/812/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mario-rodriguez/8/955/812/)

Contact: marodrig [at] alumni [dot] purdue [dot] edu

Looking for a startup in education, simulation and data analysis. GC holder.

~~~
CodeCube
Hi Mario ... as another Orlandonian ... Hello :) Are you familiar with some of
the startup related organizations in Orlando
([http://orlandotech.org/](http://orlandotech.org/),
[http://starterstudio.com/](http://starterstudio.com/), etc.)?

------
namecast
Remote, Contract | Part Time

Stack: Amazon Web Services, Docker, CoreOS / Debian / CentOS, Puppet, Ansible,
Chef, HAProxy, nginx, Varnish, and in general weird and neat unix-type things.

Resume: [http://github.com/afsheenb](http://github.com/afsheenb)

Contact: ylloffehillu-8514@yopmail.com (I'll respond with a proper address

Overview: I do linux-y and devops-y things. Let's chat.

------
edparadis
Seattle WA, Remote, Full or Part Time, Contract

Stack: Unity 3D, C#, Visual Studio, WPF, git

Resume:
[http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/res/4458940088.html](http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/res/4458940088.html)

Resume: info at outerdoor dot com

I'm looking for interesting contracts or positions involving game development,
Kinect-based projects, or augmented or virtual reality.

------
ttttannenbaum
New York, NYC/Long Island, Remote, Part Time

Some users in the meta-thread pointed out that it'd be better if you could
remove your information from this thread when you wanted. So, here's a link to
an HTML file with my info in it, which I'll take down in a month or whenever:

[http://tannenbau.me/hn.html](http://tannenbau.me/hn.html)

------
eorri
Reykjavik, Iceland, Local, Full time

Stack: JavaScript, C, Python, Ruby, AngularJS, HTML5/CSS3, SASS, Grunt, sound
design in various DAWs

Resume: eirikurorri.com/cv

Contact: eirikurorri@gmail.com

I’m a second year B.Sc. Computer Science student at Reykjavik University,
looking for a job over the summer. Specifically interested in audio, game and
front end development. Generally interested in making people happy.

------
taigeair
Toronto, Canada. Any. Any.

Stack: JS, html, CSS

CV:
[http://www.taigeair.com/assets/goods/TaigeZhang2014.pdf](http://www.taigeair.com/assets/goods/TaigeZhang2014.pdf)

Contact: in cv

Entrepreneurial product manager specialising in user growth and engagement. 5+
years of marketing, analytics, and product experience. Competent in front-end
development and rapid prototyping.

------
pteredactyl
San Francisco • Contract, Full Time

Stack: JS/jQuery, Angular, CSS, Mongo, Git

Resume: [http://michaelepierce.info](http://michaelepierce.info)

Contact: m.edward.pierce at gmail

I'm the full package. Looking for junior front-end role or co-founder. Four
years operating consulting business. Focused on local and SMBs. Produced
sales, visual/ux designs, and front-end web.

------
Treesrule14
New York, NY Remote | Local, Full Time Stack: C, Java, RTOS, Python, Perl
Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/benjaminkadish](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/benjaminkadish)
Contact: Baruch.Kadish@gmail.com

I am looking to join an engineering team working on new technology (energy,
cars, consumer electronics, ect.)

------
ptnx
SoCal, Flexible, Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Stack: C/C++, Python, VST, Pure Data, Max/MSP.

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/dry2ld5pds8lmcy/greg-surges-
cv.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dry2ld5pds8lmcy/greg-surges-cv.pdf)

Contact: surgesg (gmail)

Looking for work as an audio programmer. Skilled in music, audio, and DSP
programming.

------
craigwblake
Location: Baltimore, MD area or remote, full-time or contract

Stack: Scala, Java, Groovy, bash, etc...

Resume: On request

Contact: In profile

Looking to join a great team working on big challenges. Especially interested
in Scala projects, web-applications or back-end systems, and complex
distributed systems. Experience in architecture and leading development teams,
but open to other interesting roles.

------
tqn
Boston, Remote|Relocation, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Some Ruby on Rails, Java, HTML/CSS

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/thaiqnguyen/

Contact: thai [at] startupdigest.com

Looking for co-founder opportunities or PM/Marketing at early-stage startup. I
have previous experience as a PM@Intuit, entrepreneur@DreamIt Ventures;
currently, I'm a curator @StartupDigest.

------
nasbone
New York NY, Remote / Relocation, Full Time/Part Time

Stack: Python, Java, HTML/CSS.

Contact: nas2663@gmail.com

I'm a senior in college seeking for a job or an internship during the summer.
My experience with Java and Python is limited to awesome school projects like
2d video games. I'm a technology enthusiast who is open to any technology
available.

------
eaurouge
SF Bay Area, Remote, Contract, Part Time

Platforms: Embedded, Web

Embedded: bare metal or embedded Linux, C, circuit design, wireless
connectivity (wifi / bluetooth), robotics, UAVs (multicopters), wearables

Web: Ruby on Rails, ClojureScript, React, JavaScript, CoffeeScript

Recent work: Rails development for a stealth startup; bluetooth and ePaper
hardware for wearables applications.

------
JacksonGariety
San Francisco (relocation), Part Time

Stack: Node.js, Ruby, Clojure, Frontend

Resume: [http://jacksongariety.com/about](http://jacksongariety.com/about)

Contact: jackson@gariety.xxx

Looking for a company who's product can provide benefit to the average
consumer. Particularly companies that work for the greater good of the
world/humanity.

------
lelf
Middle of nowhere, RU, Remote / Relocation, Full/Part/Any time

Stack: Haskell, math, Unix system programming, web client-side

Resume: [http://lelf.me/resume](http://lelf.me/resume)

Contact: a /at/ lelf.me

Preferably functional programming (Haskell/deptypes) in the areas I know
(above, they are stretchy of course).

------
waltercfilho
London, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: NodeJS, Java, PHP, JavaScript, SQL, MongoDB, git, html, css, Ember,
React

Resume: [http://goo.gl/7iHfLw](http://goo.gl/7iHfLw)

Contact: me@waltercarvalho.com

I enjoy the whole process from logic, REST API, to UI/UX design and
implementation. Looking for my first job after graduating in CS this summer.

------
4shadow
Springfield, MO, relocation okay, full time

Python, Matlab, mathematical computing, working on C/C++, django, data
science, analysis

My experience is admittedly a little weak, but I'm ready to grow!

[http://tristen.weebly.com/resume.html](http://tristen.weebly.com/resume.html)

tristen.wentling@gmail.com, 417-380-3135 (mobile)

------
dj0
Philadelphia,Pennsylvania, Remote work only,Full-time,Part-time,Contract

Stack: PHP,Mysql,CSS3,HTML5,Javascript,jQuery,Python,Django

Resume: Email me for resume.

Junior web dev here looking for new opportunities and eager to learn new
things. I've been playing with Go lately and have also been getting my feet
wet with iOS dev.

Contact: dave.jdough [at] gmail [dot] com

------
lukeholder
Australia (Perth), Remote, Full Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Laravel PHP, LAMP, Javascript

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/iamlukeholder](http://www.linkedin.com/in/iamlukeholder)
Contact: lukemh at gmail.com

Looking for remote work, on a team that uses git, does TDD, and is building
apps not just websites.

------
FiddlerClamp
Toronto or Remote, Full Time, Contract, Part-Time

Technical and marketing communications writer

Stack: writing, editing, blogging, white papers, online help, Web site copy,
HTML, Office, Acrobat.

Resume:
[http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com](http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com)

Contact: jonathanacohen [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ramkalari
Chennai, Remote, Contract|Part Time

Stack: Play Framework, Scala, Java, Spring Integration

Contact: ramkalari at gmail

Looking to work on interesting Scala projects.

------
joshmlewis
Greenville/SF, Remote, Open To Discussion

Skills: Mainly a designer and front-end dev

Stack: Git, JS, Backbone, D3, some Ruby on Rails, HTML, SASS

Resume: Contact Me

I'd love to work remotely for a company either contract or as an employee and
get to take on hard design challenges and get to help develop and implement
the design on the front-end as well.

------
adamramadhan
Indonesia, jakarta, Remote & Relocation, Full Time, Contract, Part Time Stack:
php, nodejs, design patterns, html and css. Resume: github.com/adamramadhan
Contact: rama(at)networks.co.id

    
    
      im looking for a search engine company. or anything that is touching 10k people.

------
danvayn
Chicago, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Stack: HTML, SASS, JS, jQ, Git, backbone+grunt, Ruby on Rails

Resume: Contact me at danvayn [at] gmail [dot] com first!

Brief Overview: Front end developer + designer. Looking for a project to
dedicate my time to that will help me grow as an individual. Hard worker. Open
to paid internships as well.

~~~
lesliekivit
Hi Danvayn,

I would be more than interested to chat with you. Contact me on
leslie.kivit@booking.com.

Cheers,

Leslie

------
jbuss
Location: Minnesota, Relocation, Full Time

Experience: Android development, Java, .NET

Contact: jessebuss08 (at) gmail

Looking for: Android development position

~~~
Phlarp
The world is an exceedingly small place.

Hi from a fellow Marshallite

------
pacofvf
Mexico City, Local | Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Python, Javascript, SQL, Java(Android), iOS, C, PHP and many others.

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/pacofvf](http://www.linkedin.com/in/pacofvf)

Contact: pacofvf@gmail.com

Full Stack web and mobile software engineer, looking for new challenges.

------
richardhamilton
Chicago, Remote | Full Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Ruby, MVC, rspec, HTML, CSS, Node.js

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/betp1wkg2g4ezg4/RichardHamiltonRes...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/betp1wkg2g4ezg4/RichardHamiltonResume.docx)

Contact: richardgregoryhamilton@gmail.com

------
brooksbp
USA, Remote & Relocation, Full Time

Stack: C, C++, Haskell, Python, Embedded Systems, Network Processors & ASICs.

Resume:
[http://brpbr.com/static/Brian_Brooks_Resume.pdf](http://brpbr.com/static/Brian_Brooks_Resume.pdf)

Contact: in resume

Looking for a rocket ship in a broken industry.

------
vimarshk
Vimarsh Karbhari Required: H1-B Visa sponsorship next year. Resume:
www.linkedin.com/in/vimarshkarbhari/ Dev: solidbrandapparel.com Languages:
Java,Python, C, C++ and everything under the sun which is there to learn!

------
ashrestha
San Francisco, Remote, Full Time, Part Time Or Contract
www.linkedin.com/pub/anil-shrestha/66/a81/a02/ .NET, Java, Javascript, MSSQL,
MYSQL, Linux, Objective C. Startups with in San Francisco Bay Area.

------
danielweber
Charlotte. Can do remote work and some travel, with eventual relocation
possible. Full time or good contract.

Long term software developer and security generalist. Want to do application
security.

Contact information in my profile. Very willing to do work samples.

------
hamidr
Iran - Tehran, Remote, Part time | Full time

Stack: C, C++, Unix/Linux, Git, Boost, Qt, QML, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL

Kinda know Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Haskell

Contact: [https://github.com/hamidr](https://github.com/hamidr)

------
jamesJe
Louisiana, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Current Stack: AngularJS, CoffeeScript, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, HAML, HTML,
SASS, CSS

Resume: Contact Me

Contact: admin@mainspree.com

Experienced full-stack web developer.

I like fast paced, interesting and challenging. If you have something, let's
chat.

------
wz3chen
SF/NYC, Relocation (J1 Visa), Internship

Stack: Web Dev (PHP/ROR)

Resume:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/waleychen/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/waleychen/)

Contact: waleycz@gmail.com

------
jchampem
USA, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Java, Spring, Hibernate/JPA, AngularJS/jQuery

Contact: job at jeanchampemont.com

I'm a software engineer, willing to relocate to the US, preferably in a small
company using Agile methods.

------
enen
London, Internship

Stack: Node.js/iOS Development

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/bZ33xKK](http://lnkd.in/bZ33xKK)

Contact: nicknikolov at icloud dot com

------
Synroc
test

------
chadscira
Bangkok, Remote, Full Time/Contract/Part Time

Stack - Node.js, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS, Ember, Anguler, Git/Mercurial

[http://linkedin.com/in/chadscira](http://linkedin.com/in/chadscira)

[https://github.com/icodeforlove](https://github.com/icodeforlove)

Contact - root@chad.so

I just moved to Bangkok from Los Angeles (US Citizen), and I'm looking to work
with people/companies that are not afraid of telecommuting.

------
robwilliams88
Hey guys I love these threads, but if you find yourself looking forward to
them every month - I started a newsletter / community for people looking for
freelance work or freelancers. I send a curated email of all the best
freelance opportunities each day and allow freelancers to save hundreds of
hours a month by skipping looking at job boards and businesses to get almost
instant access to hundreds of freelancers inboxes without getting spammed.
Check out [http://letsworkshop.com](http://letsworkshop.com) I even send the
good stuff from threads like these :)

